# Canucks 2010/2011



## jobber

Let's take a short break from the fish and think...hockey! The season is fast approaching. What do you think about the Canucks new season? the acquisitions? the make-up of the team? You think they have what it takes to win it all?

For once, I think this is the Canucks' team with great depth at every position and can ice a strong 4 lines. The youth is highly skilled and looks very capable of giving the team more depth.

***Please don't leave responses if you are bashing other teams or the Canucks. If you're going to bash, save it for the province comments or go call into Team1040***


----------



## aquaflora

I don't think they have the team to win it all. I don't think they have enough grit to get it done. I just don't think that there top line can play through the tough checking of the playoffs. After all it is a different game in the playoffs than the regular season. I said the same thing last year and I just didn't see enough out of the top line again Chicago to really convince me the Sedin's can get it done when it really matters. We'll see!

Curtis


----------



## jobber

yeah. the grit is lacking on the first line big time. no comments. i've always thought that way. we need a 6'2"+ canadian centre to lead the team!


----------



## rg500

It doesn't matter when, as long as they win a Stanley Cup before I die.


----------



## jobber

i concur with that. i think it'll happen...in our lifetime.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

I wish we weren't so close or maybe even over the cap. Won't be any wiggle room for later in the season if something happens (like lots of D going down with injuries) but if the core players can continue to develop and remain healthy, this upcoming season could be a good one. Don't think they've fully addressed their shortcomings with regards to going deep in the playoffs. We'll see as the season unfolds.

Anthony


----------



## jobber

What do your think of the youth on the team? kevin connauton, j. schroeder, oberg, and sauve. looks like we actually have legitimate prospects. not hyping myself up too much though...these are the canucks...and i'm use to dissapointment.

i'm actually surprised that peter "nedved-like" schaefer is willing to tryout with our team here...wonder if he's one of gillis' past clients.

very very interesting make up of the team. young D, hopefully will be healthy. "soft swedish touch" first line.

I have a dream...that one day the canucks will have that big strong canadian pivot up the middle like a getzlaf/staal. That's when the team will be complete.

that cap leaves no wiggle room especially when burrows and salo come back. i'd rather not have the team dominate during the regular season and just go deep into the playoffs. anything but a conference final is a failure with this team. haha


----------



## silvciv888

even if the sedins lack "grit," they are still pretty tough. there were many times where they fought off tough checks to make a sweet play and score. 

the only thing the team needs is to stop having brain farts on defense, lou to stop the softies and beat the weak teams.

besides, no team is willing to part their big centres (nash, getzlaf, etc).


----------



## jobber

i think having sundin here helped with the sedin's development. From the way henrik and daniel are now answering reporters, you can tell they have a lot of confidence and assertiveness....like leaders!

i do agree that they're stronger. they look more muscular now too.


----------



## FED

I dont think you can fault the Sedins vs Chicago last year. It's all about the 1st pass out of your zone in the NHL these days. Unfortunately, with all the injuries they had, you had SOB in the top 4 and Andrew Alberts getting getting big minutes. That would slow down the Oilers of the Gretzky era even.

The teams with the best defence wins and Chicago had Keith and Seabrook, Philly had Pronger taking up huge minutes. For Nucks to win the Cup, we need that #1 anchor on the blueline. So far we haven't had that guy since Ohlund.

Do we have that guy this year?


----------



## red

I think pre-season, this is one of the best teams we've had in awhile.

Doesn't mean TOO much on paper.. Lots of guys battling for rosters spots which is always a good thing. Should be a good reason regardless. Let's just hope we make it past the 2nd round for once.


----------



## cpool

"I dont think you can fault the Sedins vs Chicago last year. It's all about the 1st pass out of your zone in the NHL these days. Unfortunately, with all the injuries they had, you had SOB in the top 4 and Andrew Alberts getting getting big minutes. That would slow down the Oilers of the Gretzky era even."

I am not so sure, the oliers won games, 9-6 and 8-5, because they could play thru the other team defense. 

I think the team lacks good leadership, and I am not sure that got better in the off-season, I mean we still have almost the same team as last year (we lost mitchell, and got 2 defencemen, so we have one extra D-man, but otherwise the exchange of a few 3rd-4th liners, I don't think will make the difference), and I can't understand why people are even considering the Canucks to win the cup. I heard the same things this time last year and I thought it was a joke, and I can't understand why Cancuks fans are getting thier hopes up so high. I think they should be satisfied with making it to the 3rd round this year, I just can't see it going any further. 

I predicted the Canucks would be out in the second round last year and Chicago would win it, this time last year (even I couldn't believe I was right), so I will go on record and say: I think the Canucks will be out in the 2nd round again this year, and I am going to say Detroit and LA will be in the Western conference finals. I think Washington will win it this year. (Philly is my back up).


----------



## jobber

LA looks really good. Lots of up and coming good young teams in the west. LA, st.louis, colorado, and even phoenix!


----------



## Aquaman

They're BAAAAAACK !!! game #1 in less than 6 hours 

GO CANUCKS GO !!!!!!
and for all you nay sayers .......lets be more optimistic .....

me Im driving the band wagon....dont know where I am going  but Im drivin it ....till she gets there or breaks down ....what ever comes first ...


----------



## budahrox

jobber604 said:


> ***Please don't leave responses if you are bashing other teams or the Canucks. If you're going to bash, save it for the province comments or go call into Team1040***


*No team rivalry???
No bantering back & forth???
Just Canucks stroking allowed???
      
This thread ain't in the Hockey spirit!!!*


----------



## JUICE

budahrox said:


> *no team rivalry???
> No bantering back & forth???
> Just canucks stroking allowed???
> 
> This thread ain't in the hockey spirit!!!*


i agree ol buddy !! I think we should start out own canucks thread , with a bit of banter !!!


----------



## big_bubba_B

Lol they will never win the cup they just dont have the skill and bobby lou is a choker in the playoffs GO FLAMES GO


----------



## neven

choker just in playoffs? he chokes more often than that and he doesn't take enough time off. Just pure arrogance to think you can man the net every single game unless you are injured. I feel for the canucks alternate goalies, getting a contract here is like saying, put your career on hold, atleast elsewhere they'd see the net more than a handful of games.

The canucks issue isn't just luongo wearing himself out, theres several small issues that compound off eachother, weak against the forecheck, poor penalty killing are amongst others, lets not even touch their shootout performance through the years...

Im still a fan of canucks, but i know with the current roster, the cup is a pipe dream


----------



## user_error

I really think this season it comes down to whether or not the coaching can coax some kind of streak from luongo... If not I think Vigneault is gone next season


----------



## slipstream

Gonne be an AWESOME year.


----------



## big_bubba_B

slipstream said:


> Gonne be an AWESOME year.


Yes gonna be an awsome year hitting the golf course in early spring


----------



## big_bubba_B

i use to have a pitman sniper auto cocker , co2 gun . was playing with guys with new air guns was funny there guns didnt shoot as far as mine so i was picking them off when they coudnt reach me . out door paint ball is the funnest specialy when they have underground bunkers and such


----------



## donjuan_corn

user_error said:


> I really think this season it comes down to whether or not the coaching can coax some kind of streak from luongo... If not I think Vigneault is gone next season


He's got a contract for 5 years.

We have the tools, Bobby Luuuuu started off the season first 2 games with 75 shots on him and he let 2 in. Minus the shoot out of course. We aren't giving up the puck as easily, we are making plays and getting the pucks on the net.

We have the defence, we have the forwards, we have 3 decent lines and a fricken points buster line up.

We will make the playoffs, we will have a run at it, but I will never ever put my word on the fact that we will win it.


----------



## Aquaman

big_bubba_B said:


> Yes gonna be an awsome year hitting the golf course in early spring


LOL ....if you recall last year we had a terrible start and injuries etc ....we still won the nw division title. we came in what 3rd or 4th in the leage if I recall.
I remember that....do you ?...LOL I think your loooosing your mind ....
ya ya ya I know didn't go far in the playoffs...along with how many other teams 



big_bubba_B said:


> i use to have a pitman sniper auto cocker , co2 gun . was playing with guys with new air guns was funny there guns didnt shoot as far as mine so i was picking them off when they coudnt reach me . out door paint ball is the funnest specialy when they have underground bunkers and such


LOL now I know your loooosing it ...Wrong section 

Oh I love Alberta Fans .... . Now where's that rocker85675 ...He keeps threatning to visit me.


----------



## slipstream

Im ashamed to admit that Edmonton and Toronto are looking great this year. Calgary still SUCKS though.


----------



## jobber

6 wins in a row will last?

Pretty good article in the Province:
"At the end of his second home win of the season, even Cory Schneider was surprised at how easy things seemed.

Actually, scratch easy. There's nothing easy about the NHL, unless you're trying to keep Mikael Samuelsson off the scoresheet. And really, how long can that last? Never mind.

Uncomplicated is better, and that's how it was after Schneider backstopped the Canucks to a 5-1 revenge blowout of the Minnesota Wild on Oct. 22. Asked how he felt about the win, Schneider shared his discomfort with an untroublesome start to the season.

"It's made my life easy and I'm getting comfortable. Hopefully I can take on some tougher games on the road in the future," he said then.

Wish granting came Thursday. And again, Schneider was relentlessly solid and again he won and again he made it look, well, uncomplicated. But there were landmines to be avoided, even after Avs head coach Joe Sacco tossed a grenade into his own lineup by benching Matt Duchene in the second period. Curious to see Duchene benched. Coming in, he had scored four goals in seven games against the Canucks and on Thursday had the Avs' best chance, which, not coincidentally, also featured Schneider's best save.

But if Sacco wants to prove a point to a kid, and in so doing is out-coached by Alain Vigneault, that's his millstone.

Schneider got what he wanted, and so did the Canucks. Remember, Schneider is new to a backup's role. It can be a perilous position because of long layoffs, and the one Schneider just had, 13 days off, could be his longest of the season. It didn't show. The robo goalie picked up right where he left off, with pucks pelting the middle of his chest. This, on the road, against a swift, puck-moving, high-scoring, well-rested Colorado team. Sure Colorado didn't have its A-game, but Schneider did.

Province sportswriter Ben Kuzma tweeted Schneider's stats moments after the game had ended: He has stopped 94 of 97 shots for a 0.90 GAA, .969 saves percentage and a 3-0 record.

Jumps out, doesn't it?

This is where there's a fork in the road. One could use this sample to create a #teamschneider hash tag, import a No. 35 avatar, and repudiate Roberto Luongo. Or you could embrace this as a sensational turn of events for the Canucks, and, yes, Luongo too.

Before Schneider, the Canucks and Luongo couldn't help themselves. He played so much, there was speculation he could play all 82. Even his coach, Alain Vigneault, said 76 games is reasonable. And that was just in January.

But how much is too much? I think we found out.

In 2007, Luongo spent a night in an intensive-care unit unable to sleep after having his throat chopped by a puck. The next day he played. He shut out the Canadiens in Montreal. It was compelling drama, but, man, it seems crazy now.

Not as crazy as in 2008. Luongo played in Colorado on a Wednesday, then flew to Florida where he spent one sleepless night with his wife who gave birth. Then, on the Friday, he caught up with the team in Minnesota on an early-morning flight. He played that night. This time he didn't get the hero's ending. He was pulled after giving up his fourth goal early in the second.

Last season, Luongo finally said "no mas" when he actually pulled himself out of a scheduled start in Ottawa, citing mental exhaustion.

After that Ottawa experience, Luongo said: "I don't know if people realize it or not. A skater can take a night off and sometimes no one will notice. As a goaltender you always have to be on because you are the last line of defence."

The Canucks didn't just play Luongo. They played him into the ground. It shouldn't surprise anyone he has struggled the most at the end of the past three seasons.

The stats should tell you the story. The starting goalies on the past six Cup winners have averaged 47 regular-season games played. The starting goalies on the past 24 Conference finalists have averaged 48 regular-season games played.

If Schneider can continue his robo goalie routine, the Canucks can continue to rest Luongo, and in the end they should be left with more games where their starting goalie is "on."

And if an up-and-coming backup pushes Luongo because of his ultra-competitive DNA, the Canucks win again."

The canucks will win the cup with schneider as our starting goaltender...


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

I love having two goalies that give us a chance to win.

Our backups over the last 4 seasons have all had terrible win-loss averages. I think Lou & the coach felt compelled to play him so much because the backups weren't getting the job done.

I totally agree that with a good backup in Cory, Luo should be able to relax and sit out more games, leaving him and Cory fresher for the playoffs.

We'll see how the season plays out.


----------



## Aquaman

WoW no canuck talk at all . every one clamed up after the 7-1 beating we took ...LOL. 
Where are all the canuck fans  .... all I can say is bring on more teams with RED uniforms . 
Check this out ..

Vancouver Canucks - Statistics

.and we have played 3 games less than the top 4.. though DET. is in the best position. 
We will be playing them for the fist time this year right 
before Christmas .....AHHH !! 
Gotta love it ....talk about a game to watch


----------



## budahrox

Aquaman said:


> WoW no canuck talk at all
> Where are all the canuck fans


We're waiting for a real hockey thread where you can bash other teams & have our team bashed & have all the fun that goes with being a hockey fan 
When just stroking your team is welcomed.......Yawn!!!!


----------



## jobber

Thread revival. It's on!


----------



## djamm

*go canucks go!!!!*


----------



## big_bubba_B

ya canucks get ready for the golf course in 6 games


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

Bubba,

I think you're thinking of the AB teams. This is the Vancouver Canucks, NOT the Oilers or Flamers.


----------



## clintgv

Wohoo!!!! That was pretty intense game hehe. Chicago always hitting the post making my family and family friends nervous everytime they hit it haha.


----------



## jobber

Just need to maintain this consistent play. 15 more to go. GcG!


----------



## big_bubba_B

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> Bubba,
> 
> I think you're thinking of the AB teams. This is the Vancouver Canucks, NOT the Oilers or Flamers.


 its ok realy i have no intrest in the playoffs now i cant chear for the canucks would be like cheering for the oilers just aint gona happen . so i will lok here now and then to see who is making it either then that i got no intrest


----------



## donjuan_corn

big_bubba_B said:


> its ok realy i have no intrest in the playoffs now i cant chear for the canucks would be like cheering for the oilers just aint gona happen . so i will lok here now and then to see who is making it either then that i got no intrest


Why do you even enter this Canuck post then? Seriously ( i have not interest ) yes I read a canuck thread.....


----------



## big_bubba_B

donjuan_corn said:


> Why do you even enter this Canuck post then? Seriously ( i have not interest ) yes I read a canuck thread.....


cause i can ok you dont tell me waht i cn do or cant so zipp it punk


----------



## donjuan_corn

big_bubba_B said:


> cause i can ok you dont tell me waht i cn do or cant so zipp it punk


Your theory is sound, cause you can. Please tell us more about how you don't care about the Canucks in a Canuck thread.

By the way, went to the game and that toe save was just spectacular!!

Bieksa coughed up the puck a couple times but there was practically no errors with the Canucks.


----------



## big_bubba_B

wow good for you . it was the goal post that saved the day for the canucks . Lol u make me laugh . gotta base ur life around a hockey team . i gues bc has to have something to look forward to got nothing else .


----------



## Aquaman

big_bubba_B said:


> cause i can ok you dont tell me waht i cn do or cant so zipp it punk


LOL big bubba ...wake up on the wrong side of the swamp or what :lol: our other fishy member was wondering why ...not sayin ya couldn't . 
You post on here all ya want man come drop in and see us gloat over our team and its accomplishments this year . ( thats not including the playoffs or the shut out last night .:bigsmile: ) Yes the goal post helped but hey we gotta have something to hold the net up 
Just think if all the teams lined up backwards ....YOUR team would be number 1 !! 
So you gonna make it out for a game ...watch some real hockey crazy fans 
sorry i havent been around , been busy , with the garden ...say ! hows your weather been ....
talk soon !
bill
ps just noticed you were a Flames fan ....never noticed that before as I suppose I would have to care first so that comment about linning up backwards would not apply ....which kinda sucks for you in a way .


----------



## big_bubba_B

hey is ok i dont live for hockey . weather is fine ty. but is ok calgary still has a cup unlike vancouver ever will lol. It just amuses me getting you vancouver fans riled up . to many good teams in the east that van will not be able to beat , and to many western teams that have picked it up over the last few weeks , if chicago wins a game or two dont think van can recover


----------



## Aquaman

Yes your probably right seeing as our team has had a problem this year when down a goal or 3 LOL ...oh man of little faith !!

GO NUCKS GO !!! 
OH Heres something that should make you smile :

A Canucks fan, a Flames fan, & a Blackhawks fan are climbing a mountain & arguing about who loves their team more. The Flames fan insists he is the most loyal. ''This is for the Flames!", he yells, & jumps off the mountain. Not to be outdone, the Canucks fan is next to profess his love for his team. He yells "This is for the Canucks!!!" & pushes the Blackhawks fan off the mountain. GO CANUCKS GO!!


Happy Friday BTW big guy ! :bigsmile:


----------



## clintgv

1-0 after the first period!!!!
GO CANUCKS GO 


Nevermind... Right after I posted this they score on the power play ^^ 2-0 woot


----------



## rescuepenguin

I don't follow hockey, but came across an interesting stat. 

3 Canadian cities have hosted the Olympics. The hockey teams of the other 2 cities have won the Stanley cup the year after the Olympics. 

Steve


----------



## clintgv

rescuepenguin said:


> I don't follow hockey, but came across an interesting stat.
> 
> 3 Canadian cities have hosted the Olympics. The hockey teams of the other 2 cities have won the Stanley cup the year after the Olympics.
> 
> Steve


That's very interesting. So maybe this is the year for the Canucks eh?


----------



## rescuepenguin

clintgv said:


> That's very interesting. So maybe this is the year for the Canucks eh?


Lets hope so, at this caliber of competition, it comes down to which team makes the fewest mistakes, wins the game. If they get the win tonight the cup is 14 wins away. The other 2 cities are Montreal, and Calgary.


----------



## clintgv

rescuepenguin said:


> Lets hope so, at this caliber of competition, it comes down to which team makes the fewest mistakes, wins the game. If they get the win tonight the cup is 14 wins away. The other 2 cities are Montreal, and Calgary.


Yeah. IMO they are more improved team. They have a great shot at the stanley cup . Btw, I'm not a big hockey fan but I like watching the play offs :O. Sometimes I miss my basketball shows (NBA) cuz of the hockey play offs haha. Btw, LET'S GO MIAMI HEAT  (I know this is a Canucks thread but yeah )


----------



## rescuepenguin

I like the post season, the further they go, the more over time I get at work


----------



## clintgv

How? hehe I get overtime everytime there's a hockey game too. So many people order pizzas and I have to stay longer to help them out haha.


----------



## rescuepenguin

clintgv said:


> How? hehe I get overtime everytime there's a hockey game too. So many people order pizzas and I have to stay longer to help them out haha.


LOL, I have to visit the airplane after it arrives to retrieve equipment from it, sometimes the opposing team's airplane too.


----------



## clintgv

rescuepenguin said:


> LOL, I have to visit the airplane after it arrives to retrieve equipment from it, sometimes the opposing team's airplane too.


Oh I see. Do you get to meet the players too? Or see them?


----------



## clintgv

3......2......1..... *HORN* *HORN* *HORN*

4-3 Vancouver


----------



## chiefwonton

beautiful win, anyone else smell a stanley cup this year?


----------



## rescuepenguin

clintgv said:


> Oh I see. Do you get to meet the players too? Or see them?


I see them, even said hello to some players from the ducks once, I had to board the plane before they got off. That one their plane parked next to 2 F-18s, they had to walk past the F18s to get to their bus.


----------



## clintgv

Haha nice. Should get some autographs too


----------



## rescuepenguin

clintgv said:


> Haha nice. Should get some autographs too


I wouldn't bug them , not very professional. I wouldn't know who I was talking to.


----------



## Luke78

Wow two games in and already your thinking that far! Good luck on that one



chiefwonton said:


> beautiful win, anyone else smell a stanley cup this year?


----------



## chiefwonton

In 1976 Montreal hosted the Olympics. In 1977 they won the Stanley Cup. In 1988 Calgary hosted the Winter Olympics. In 1989 they won the Stanley Cup. 2011 Is Vancouver's year. Lets let history speak for itself buddy


----------



## Luke78

Lol ,a good laugh right before i head to bed ! Thanks i needed that.


----------



## jobber

clintgv said:


> Haha nice. Should get some autographs too


in the 2002 playoffs, in the infamous series with the Detroit Red Wings - Lidstrom scores on a slapshot beating d.Cloutier from centre ice, I ran into Steve Yzerman, Kris Draper, Luc Robitaille, Tomas Holmstrom, Kirk Maltby on Granville street during the after. Got a picture with them. priceless. That Detroit team went on to win the stanley cup that year.

Let's enjoy each game in this year's playoffs game by game


----------



## chiefwonton

troll alert lmao


----------



## rescuepenguin

chiefwonton said:


> troll alert lmao


LOL we have a few of those around here.


----------



## chiefwonton

rescuepenguin said:


> LOL we have a few of those around here.


haha yeah haters gon' hate


----------



## big_bubba_B

van is easy team to hate there a dirty team always a player is getting suspended


----------



## clintgv

wth... you can get a penalty for being to aggressive?


----------



## gmachine19

NOOOOOOOOO! I FELL ASLEEP!!!! I only caught the last 30 sec of the game!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

I have it on PVR if you want to watch it.

Yeah!!!!!!


----------



## gmachine19

Just watching the highlights for now. Thanks for the offer though


----------



## IceBlue

gmachine19 said:


> NOOOOOOOOO! I FELL ASLEEP!!!! I only caught the last 30 sec of the game!!!!!!!!!!!!


You fell asleep??? How could you do that!

Well wasn't the most exiting game. Vancouver got off to a bad start but slowly chipped away at them, played your basic perfect away game. The best part was watching the Blackhawk meltdown. I can never respect that team after they were chiding Morrison as he went off injured. There's been other incidents as well. 4-0 would look good on them.


----------



## gmachine19

IceBlue said:


> You fell asleep??? How could you do that!
> 
> Well wasn't the most exiting game. Vancouver got off to a bad start but slowly chipped away at them, played your basic perfect away game. The best part was watching the Blackhawk meltdown. I can never respect that team after they were chiding Morrison as he went off injured. There's been other incidents as well. 4-0 would look good on them.


Worked all day today and just fell asleep as I was in my couch. Anyways, good game as per the highlights. GO CANUCKS GO!


----------



## Luke78

Troll alert ? why dont you check my profile.You think i just come here and add only to this post ? Iam here to fill you in on something, not all members on this forum are canucks fans , or even hockey fans for that matter.I,yourself, or anyone else can choose to post or ignore it.Everyone is entitled to their opinion, and may come to disagree or agree with you.To each his own.



chiefwonton said:


> troll alert lmao


----------



## donjuan_corn

I was at the FireFighters Pub in Burnaby for Fridays game, won a Kesler Jersey!! Last night was an awesome game!! I think Tores had to come out to prove something, but might be gone for some games. Poor poor keith, he just got rocked.

The Hawks had so many chances, finally Luongo looks solid and not just for some saves, but for whole games.


----------



## chiefwonton

Luke78 said:


> Troll alert ? why dont you check my profile.You think i just come here and add only to this post ? Iam here to fill you in on something, not all members on this forum are canucks fans , or even hockey fans for that matter.I,yourself, or anyone else can choose to post or ignore it.Everyone is entitled to their opinion, and may come to disagree or agree with you.To each his own.


and why are you here if it says CANUCKS 2010/2011? just to bash on them? LOL TROLLLLL


----------



## Immus21

Does anyone else agree that Seabrook should be suspended for not keeping his head up? I think 4 games would do as he is a repeat offender....  Better bust out the brooms!!! Go Nucks Go!!! :bigsmile::bigsmile::bigsmile:


----------



## Immus21

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> I wish we weren't so close or maybe even over the cap. Won't be any wiggle room for later in the season if something happens (like lots of D going down with injuries)


Did you ever call it or what!?!?!? But the funny thing is that our cap issues were resolved because of all the injuries to our D. :bigsmile:


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

Immus21 said:


> Did you ever call it or what!?!?!? But the funny thing is that our cap issues were resolved because of all the injuries to our D. :bigsmile:


You may call me the Great Swami Not bad prediction considering it was made in September 2010. But, with the Canuck's past luck when it comes to injured D, it wasn't too unexpected either.

Our GM did do a masterful job of playing with the injuries and returning players to just stay under the cap.


----------



## big_bubba_B

chiefwonton said:


> and why are you here if it says CANUCKS 2010/2011? just to bash on them? LOL TROLLLLL


because this is a public forum and people can put there opinions and seriously if it offends u dont come in here . go play with ur transformers or lego


----------



## budahrox

big_bubba_B said:


> because this is a public forum and people can put there opinions and seriously if it offends u dont come in here . go play with ur transformers or lego


You're also suppose to respect peoples threads & stay on topic. Read post #1 Bubba Boy!!

*



**Please don't leave responses if you are bashing other teams or the Canucks. If you're going to bash, save it for the province comments or go call into Team1040**

Click to expand...

*There is another Canucks thread currently posted by Aquaman that invites the kinda crap that you appear to want to sling around, so why don't you show some respect for the OP & move on??? Sling it where it's welcome. 
Cheers!!!!


----------



## donjuan_corn

OMG !! I Say lets make the Blackhawks remember who they got owned by in 4 games tonight!!


----------



## big_bubba_B

awwww ok poor canucks fans cant take ribbing against your poor team i will poste then on there u can put your kleanex away now


----------



## chiefwonton

that wasnt even proper english...


----------



## big_bubba_B

what ever they lost so you guys will be spending the night crying the blues


----------



## effox

No, we probably won't be. I'm not sure what this negative attitude is all about. If you don't like the Canucks, this probably isn't the thread for you Bubba.


----------



## clintgv

big_bubba_B said:


> what ever they lost so you guys will be spending the night crying the blues


As much as they wanted to sweep the Hawks this game, they didn't want to as they wanted to beat them on home ice... :bigsmile:


----------



## clintgv

effox said:


> No, we probably won't be. I'm not sure what this negative attitude is all about. If you don't like the Canucks, this probably isn't the thread for you Bubba.


He's probably a Chicago fan that's why he's being negative on this Canucks thread haha.


----------



## big_bubba_B

no i dont like the canucks , or chicago either , team im going for is boston .


----------



## Immus21

Bubba is just upset at the fact niether his beloved Calgary Flames or Edmonton Oilers made the playoffs this year. Give him a break guys! We'd all be pouting too if the Canucks weren't so awesome and sucked like the Flames and Oilers...


----------



## jobber

They gotta lose one. Wow, so much hatred and negativity towards the 'nucks..
I'd like to see the cup back in a canadian team's hands.
Cheered for the flames, oilers, senators, when they made it to the final.
Cheered for montreal when they went deep last year.

Let's discuss and chat about more how the games are going. Look forward to seeing the 'nucks wrap up the series hopefully on Thursday. LA Kings are destroying the sharks. Sic.


----------



## big_bubba_B

Immus21 said:


> Bubba is just upset at the fact niether his beloved Calgary Flames or Edmonton Oilers made the playoffs this year. Give him a break guys! We'd all be pouting too if the Canucks weren't so awesome and sucked like the Flames and Oilers...


gues u cant read i said i am cheering for boston , also calgary has a cup vancouver can just dream they will win one to many good teams out east and in the west vancouver wont beat


----------



## neven

I guess this forum now needs a "don't feed the trolls" emoticon. Banter is one thing, but you really need to lighten up man. One of the reasons i keep coming back here is because i thought it to be a place where forum trolls were not welcome.


----------



## H .

jobber604 said:


> ..... LA Kings are destroying the sharks. Sic.


KINGS 5 SHARK 5 now! what a game.:lol: gonna be crazy 3rd period! what a strange night


----------



## H .

neven said:


> I guess this forum now needs a "don't feed the trolls" emoticon. Banter is one thing, but you really need to lighten up man. One of the reasons i keep coming back here is because i thought it to be a place where forum trolls were not welcome.


there is a very simple way calls "ignore list". I hope one day CBC HNIC will have an ignore list as well, so I can put R.Mc into...as well.


----------



## jobber

H . said:


> KINGS 5 SHARK 5 now! what a game.:lol: gonna be crazy 3rd period! what a strange night


wow. are you serious? back to TSN i go. was watching Deadliest Catch 
Don't you just love playoff hockey!


----------



## H .

jobber604 said:


> wow. are you serious? back to TSN i go. was watching Deadliest Catch
> Don't you just love playoff hockey!


Waiting 3rd period now...


----------



## FED

wow, sharks won in OT. The Sharks are pretty scary this year. They have a great 2nd line with that big guy Clowe. I think that we might even have a better chance vs Detroit.

As for the Nucks, I hope ballard or hamhuis can take out Bolland with one of those patented hip checks. That guy is in the Sedins' heads that's for sure.


----------



## cpool

donjuan_corn said:


> OMG !! I Say lets make the Blackhawks remember who they got owned by in 4 games tonight!!


Just a thought, you may want to retract this statement.

One thing that concerns me about last nights game. The Sedins are being their typical hot and cold selves in the playoffs. They were no where to be found in game 1, they played great in game 2, and pretty good in game 3 and now they were each -4 last night against a no name line, that is definetly not hart trophy material for either one of them. They need to be consistant if the Canucks are going to make a long playoff run here, they have not been. Also I hope that game didn't destroy bobby lou's confidence as that could be a back breaker for the Canucks. Make no mistake, they will beat Chicago, but what scares me is the next round. I have said it all year and I am still worried, I predicted that they would be out in 2 rounds. I hope I am wrong.


----------



## donjuan_corn

Okay new statement!!


YA, lets throw a game and take it back to Rogers arena to make some cash and win at home!!


----------



## hp10BII

The Sedins were non-existant, but then so were the defensive corps. For whatever reason, they sat back instead of hitting every Hawk in sight crossing the blue line. Too passive defensively, a few quick goals...game over. Too bad, it was there for the taking but Chicago wanted it more.


----------



## donjuan_corn

My Dad was always a believer of making some playoffs rounds go longer to make more money, do you think this could of been the case? The reason I say this is that the Canucks did not come out at all to play last night. They were a different team.


----------



## hp10BII

donjuan_corn said:


> My Dad was always a believer of making some playoffs rounds go longer to make more money, do you think this could of been the case? The reason I say this is that the Canucks did not come out at all to play last night. They were a different team.


haha, sounds like our Dads hung around together. It hurts to play the way Canucks have been playing, punishing people with hits and outworking the other team. I'm guessing that they took the foot off the gas a little bit and that's all the Hawks needed and they couldn't contain the gusher.

They were a different team. Too many odd man rushes, too many gaps in the neutral zone, they were chasing all night long and totally outworked. They were up 3-0 and not even playing their best hockey, tempted fate and got burnt.


----------



## FED

Bolland gave the Hawks a lift, don't think he will have the same impact next game. It's all about adjustments in the playoffs and you can't win them all. Nucks have bounced back all season, they will take the next game.


----------



## jobber

Let's wrap this one up!


----------



## effox

Pure garbage so far...


----------



## H .

Cory Schneider for next game, no matter what result of tonight.


----------



## gmachine19

unbelievable...


----------



## effox

For this game, I'll just be happy if we don't get shut out.


----------



## jobber

Garbage. Can't play like this. Reminding me of 2004. 
If they play like this, I'd rather them lose to the hawks.
Can't go deep playing like beer leagues. Not moving their feet, straight up. Causing them to take dump penalties. No one moving the guy in front of luongo. Not taking space away. Just getting schooled out there. Thank goodness I saved my money for fish. I give the hawks credit for not stepping off the gas pedal and playing with a lot more heart and pride.


----------



## effox

Playing defense in a pre-beer league, I'd knock that guy right out the goalies way... I don't understand what they're doing, and its frustrating as hell.

My brother plays better offense in his beer league. I too rather them lose if they're playing like this.


----------



## poiuy704

WTF was that. I'd be demanding my money back if I'd paid to see that garbage.


----------



## clintgv

Omg... Disappointing...


----------



## hondas3000

and we expect them to win a Cup, yeah right. Can't even knock out the hawk with 3 wins lead .


----------



## BCAquaria

*sigh*

I'm at a loss for words for how badly we got rocked the last two games.

I don't get what happened. 1st period of game 4 was fine, then when 2nd period came...BOOM it's like we cant get anything going.


----------



## Aquaman

Nucks in 7 ...:lol:..... wouldn't that be a nail biter .


----------



## BaoBeiZhu

blame it all on 420


----------



## jobber

Whatever the reason (rumour has it half the team has the flu), my biggest peeve is watching lack of pride/heart games. If they play like they don't want to win, the earlier they hit the golf course the better. I already expect the inevitable, so until they get into the conference final, then they are contenders. Learned not to get have high hopes . They need that fire and drive to play like they have all season. 

Just skate harder and that makes a big difference!


----------



## budahrox

*Wow!!
How quickly the wheels fall off that wagon
It's a 7 game series folks
We won 3 straight, why so unbelievable that the Hawks could do the same???
Pull in those big bottom lips, pick up your chins, put on your big girl panties & believe!!!!!*

*GO NUCKS GO!!!!!!*


----------



## April

That was pathetic. I think something's up as they gave luongo bieksa and someone else the day off practice. Maybe they do have the flu.


----------



## skrick

I am Disgusted with them too can't understand what is going on last 2 games thought that other game was fixed but now THIS!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kelownaguy

Go hawks go.


----------



## effox

kelownaguy said:


> Go hawks go.












:lol:

I kid... After one of the hawk's goals I actually applauded it myself.


----------



## jobber

i'm not a hawk hater. i like their drive. Canadian boys doing what they do best. Kane's doing nothing. it's the BC boys that's making it happen 
Canucks need more BC boys. then we'll go deep. what's the over/under for luongo getting pulled in game 6


----------



## big_bubba_B

wow how quicke u people turn on your team lol . you only nead one more win atleast they might be able to pull that off . But hey next year can change the name of the team to the 
Vancouver chokes


----------



## jobber

we're already use to the choking. been watching them do it since inception into the league. we're all passionate fans. we all want out respective teams win, but honestly, they way they're playing...not skating hard...kind bugs me. should listen to TEAM Radio | TEAM 1040 AM | TEAM 1410 AM | Home of Vancouver Canucks and BC Lions

wow! angry callers.haha


----------



## big_bubba_B

ya i know tell me about it lots of times way flames play wish could reach through the t.v and smack them upside the head payed 5-10 milion a year and they cant take that extra push to catch up to the guy with the puck . or stand there and not shoot . tell ya next year gonna go to whl games alot more then nhl atleast they try and alot of times the hockey is better then the nhl


----------



## jobber

the flames were playing awesome after xmas. i like watching them when they were playing for that last playoff spot. that's the kind of hockey I like watching. you gotta understand us here in the lower mainland, the team plays so well, but something with their lack of determination/drive comes into question. who knows. like you said. two more games to go. i just want to see a canadian team go deep. seems both doesn't look too good at the moment. need momentum back.

world juniors is the best hockey! they try four times as hard. skate twice as hard. sabres look good right now. hope they can pull through.


----------



## rescuepenguin

Maybe the playoffs are interfering with their golf time. Through 2 more games and its off to the golf course...lol


----------



## jobber

i just want to watch a good hockey game


----------



## chiefwonton

wow people jumping off the banwagon already?


----------



## big_bubba_B

i watched the hitmen and a few red deer rebels games i like the way they play . and what is ur opinion you think phoenix is heading to winnepeg ?? gonna be the jets next year , i hope so


----------



## jobber

i've never jumped on a band wagon. i just like to watch a good hockey game. i only watched about 5 regular season games this year. i've been conditioned to not have a prima-dona mindset 

get deep into the playoffs. play good hockey, then i'll be exhausting my energy cheering hardcore for the 'nucks. just frustrating year in and year out. save my money at the pubs and alcohol and spend it on a new fish tank 

phoenix to winnipeg --> i dont' know about that one. both seem to be a failure in the making. the league seems to need a team in ontario. there's enough fanbase and population to sustain another team. i dno't know why the maple leafs are so worried about their territory. if the team does go to winnipeg, the organization better be drafting good canadian boys from the prairies that are use to the prairie lifestyle. i want to see them succeed but honestly, you have to be realistic in terms of business.


----------



## rescuepenguin

I'm not a hockey fan, but do follow their progress through the playoffs. The last pro hockey game I went to was the Winnipeg Jets playing the Cincinnati Stingers in the WHA. I wish them well, if they want "the mug", they have the ability to get it this year.

Steve


----------



## big_bubba_B

with the cap it helped alot of the small market teams . so maybe now they would be able to make a go of it , even regina or saskatoon between the two cities they could keep a franchise going , and at one time were they not trying to get a team in eorope going ??? places like carolina . nashville, phoenix, most of the people didnt even know what hockey was till it was there .. honestly get bettman out of office they need a good presedint that actualy knows hockey . fletcher, pat quin or steve y .


----------



## big_bubba_B

wow to the seventh game not looking so good for the canucks lol


----------



## Clownloachlover

big_bubba_B said:


> with the cap it helped alot of the small market teams . so maybe now they would be able to make a go of it , even regina or saskatoon between the two cities they could keep a franchise going , and at one time were they not trying to get a team in eorope going ??? places like carolina . nashville, phoenix, most of the people didnt even know what hockey was till it was there .. honestly get bettman out of office they need a good presedint that actualy knows hockey . fletcher, pat quin or steve y .


Yes, it is too bad the board of directors and owners just inked a new deal for Bettman for another 5 years...He does not have a clue what hockey is so how is he supposed to know which teams will work in which cities...why would they ever agree to allow Atlanta to have another team...it failed there once why should they get it again...now look they are the armpit of the NHL


----------



## H .

Aquaman said:


> Nucks in 7 ...:lol:..... wouldn't that be a nail biter .


LOL! Bill! I'm starting to blame you now!


----------



## chiefwonton

Still have faith guys dont give up go canucks go!


----------



## H .

Canucks will beat hawks 2:0 or 3:1 tuesday. Go nucks Go!


----------



## striker

I just dont think I would be able to accept another loss. honestly I think I would have psychotic episode and loose it.


----------



## petlaur

Darn 'Nucks! Always torturing their faithful fans.


----------



## Immus21

So I've been growing a playoff beard since game 1 and I'm thinking about getting rid of it before game 7. Not sure if the "sacrifice" will help the Canucks on Tues or not. What does everyone think.... Should it stay or should it go?????


----------



## 240sx

I'm keeping mine!


----------



## H .

I'm keeping mine as well.


----------



## Aquaman

budahrox said:


> *Wow!!
> How quickly the wheels fall off that wagon
> It's a 7 game series folks
> We won 3 straight, why so unbelievable that the Hawks could do the same???
> Pull in those big bottom lips, pick up your chins, put on your big girl panties & believe!!!!!*
> 
> *GO NUCKS GO!!!!!!*


why is it I want to spank them 2 girls with them towels :lol:.....yep gonna be a great game 7 Win.!!


----------



## striker

still have my beard and plan to be doing alot of face scratching for next months


----------



## alym

‎"All food served in the lounge during tomorrows #canucks game will be precut...to decrease any possibility of choking" - @Campagnolomain


----------



## budahrox

Aquaman said:


> why is it I want to spank them 2 girls with them towels :lol:.....yep gonna be a great game 7 Win.!!


*
You Betcha Buddy!!!!!
Can hardly wait to start kickin' Nashvilles Ass next!!!*


----------



## H .

An early goal and pumped up home crowd will work! 2:0 or 3:1 ( one empty net...)


----------



## donjuan_corn

My face itches!! Only shave if we lose!


----------



## Immus21

The itchy faces have won by a landslide. The playoff beard will stay! Go Nucks Go!!!!!!


----------



## gmachine19

Getting pumped!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AWW

Wooooo first goal!!!!!!!


----------



## djamm

*go canucks go!!!!*


----------



## jobber

Finally. Good hockey. Skating hard! 
The canucks team playing canucks hockey.
Let's hold steady and continue the press.
Great on the refs to let them play.
G-C-G!


----------



## clintgv

This is to intense haha. We had a good chance on the offensive zone. What a second period. 

It's nice how the refs are letting them play. Un-like the other game in chicago, the most obvious penalties were not called...


----------



## effox

I think the best part of the game so far has been the few penalties called. Reminds me of real hockey back in the day.


----------



## chiefwonton

Dont give up boys! Go canucks go!


----------



## wsl

Man, with just 2 minutes left...


----------



## effox

He had to of cracked after that pressure. GO CANUCKS GO!


----------



## H .

Wi}on!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gmachine19

Omg!!!!!!!!! Yes!!!!!!!!!! Go!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## H .

Wwoooooonnnnnnnnnn!!!!! 赢了!!!!


----------



## wsl

Aww yeah, go Burrows!


----------



## gmachine19

Holy crap feels like I'm gonna have a heart attack the whole time! Thats playoff hockey for ya!!!


----------



## djamm

Next NASHVILLE!!!

*GO CANUCKS GO!!!*


----------



## H .

cohiba time for the night!


----------



## clintgv

WOOOOOO!!! CONGRATS CANUCKS. It was a VERY close one. The penalty in the overtime got my family nervous and were not even a big hockey fan haha.


----------



## AWW

SUCH a close game! That last penalty was just to muchh


----------



## jobber

phewwww! sneaks into the second round 
great game. all canucks dominate the last two games.


----------



## chiefwonton

What did i tell you guys?! where are all the trolls at?


----------



## mysticalnet

they lost a point in powerplay? omg...


----------



## rescuepenguin

Been reading some comments on a Nashville based website. Of course they are mostly Preds fans, a few Chicago fans asking them to kick our butts and a few 'Nucks fans too.

Steve


----------



## clintgv

Round 2 Game 1 tomorrow


----------



## chiefwonton

Pumped cant wait for the game, good luck Shane o'Brien


----------



## 240sx

he's probably at the roxy tonight


----------



## clintgv

Round 2 Game 1 Begins!!!


----------



## Immus21

Great effort by the boys in green and blue tonight! If not for Renne would have been a blowout.


----------



## clintgv

Canucks win!!! 
Wow nashville goalie is pretty good too :O


----------



## gmachine19

I celebrated the win with a $40 Japanese dinner LOL!


----------



## big_bubba_B

well canucks should beat the preds there not a verry good team all they have is goal tending but i realy doubt van has what it takes to beat san jose or detroit plus boston or the flyers will hot van hard and the sedin sissters will go in the fetal position . and washington has to much talent for van


----------



## jobber

Wow. Just beating down on Canada's team this playoffs.
We'll see how things turn out. Any series between canucks versus detroit/san jose will be great games to watch. All so evenly matched. I think the chicago series had a lot of baggage and drama since they've played each other three years in a row. Boston looks good but they squeeked passed montreal.


----------



## budahrox

big_bubba_B said:


> well canucks should beat the preds there not a verry good team all they have is goal tending but i realy doubt van has what it takes to beat san jose or detroit plus boston or the flyers will hot van hard and the sedin sissters will go in the fetal position . and washington has to much talent for van .










*Aren't you the "Golfing Flames" fan that said the Canucks won't get passed Chicago?????*


----------



## big_bubba_B

hmmmm did i say anything about the flames no i didnt lol what ever . besides im going for boston. Lol u make me laugh


----------



## budahrox

big_bubba_B said:


> hmmmm did i say anything about the flames no i didnt lol what ever . besides im going for boston. Lol u make me laugh


:lol:, you make me laugh too Canuck Hater 
Cheers!!!


----------



## big_bubba_B

there a team thats easy to hate .


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

Should I abuse my "Mod" powers & BAN Bubba for the remainder of the playoffs?

Let's take a vote, eh.


----------



## chiefwonton

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> Should I abuse my "Mod" powers & BAN Bubba for the remainder of the playoffs?
> 
> Let's take a vote, eh.


yes do it, please


----------



## budahrox

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> Should I abuse my "Mod" powers & BAN Bubba for the remainder of the playoffs?
> 
> Let's take a vote, eh.


Nah, let him stay
Makes each win that much more enjoyable!!


----------



## petlaur

Let's send big bubba to the "sin bin" for clipping.


----------



## veng68

Canucks make a trade:

Vince Vaughn









for Carrie Underwood











[joke from the sportsnet guys]

Cheers,
Vic


----------



## hp10BII

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> Should I abuse my "Mod" powers & BAN Bubba for the remainder of the playoffs?
> 
> Let's take a vote, eh.


I agree with budahrox, let 'em stay and squirm. It's like pulling off wings off a fly except everybody will want a turn to pull off the wings.


----------



## hp10BII

veng68 said:


> Canucks make a trade:
> 
> Vince Vaughn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for Carrie Underwood
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [joke from the sportsnet guys]
> 
> Cheers,
> Vic


Throw in a bag of pucks with Vaughn and we still win by a landslide!


----------



## jobber

Game on 
So glad jim Hughson is doing the commentating.


----------



## big_bubba_B

haaa got beat by the preds how emberrasing


----------



## Immus21

We had our chances and just couldn't find the back of the net in OT. We'll get em next time though...


----------



## Kei

game 7 was awesome. i went downtown... omg.. what a party


----------



## Aquaman

big_bubba_B said:


> haaa got beat by the preds how emberrasing


HA HA thanks for the post ......needed a good laugh ....embarrassing :bigsmile:
just because we lost one game lol ......we will get the job done twinkie .
your just bummed out cause your shoveling snow still.....thats okay ...I hear your getting spring soon ....like the end of june or so .
have a great day my fishy friend :bigsmile:


----------



## Diztrbd1

Pekka Rinne....that's who beat Vancouver! Dude looked like Gumby on speed! I couldn't believe some of the shot's he blocked. IMO that's the only reason Van. lost that game, It gave the Pred's plenty of extra time to luck one past Lou! The cup is goin' West whether it's Vancouver, Detroit or San Jose. Boston doesn't have a chance IMO ....you can join my room mate in the whine-fest when they get knocked out lol...best of luck to them though.


----------



## big_bubba_B

how doesent boston have a chance they have a better goalie then all the teams . there making short work of phillie , ya and speaking of luck was a lucky goal that burrows had or u guys would be cheering for chicago , i must admit u guys have one thng that is best in the league a coach that whines the most suprised he doesent have a box of tissues stuck to him . and the sissters arnt doing much , so what ever we will see ,


----------



## big_bubba_B

oh and i am not running u down im putting down the team , but if u wanna make little personal coments then what ever . just shows u got no faith in ur team


----------



## donjuan_corn

big_bubba_B said:


> oh and i am not running u down im putting down the team , but if u wanna make little personal coments then what ever . just shows u got no faith in ur team


Lol. If you make fun of a team in a fricken forum devoted to Canuck fans, you think things won't get personal?

Whatever dude, to continue on Canucks didn't show up last game until the overtime. Hopefully the Sedins will step it up tonight like they did in overtime. Really sucks to see Luongo save all those pucks and then get scored on from behind the net.....

Pecker is doing a good job, I think we need to rush the net some more and bump him


----------



## 240sx

Bubba's from Alberta, what did you expect!


----------



## effox




----------



## big_bubba_B

donjuan_corn said:


> Lol. If you make fun of a team in a fricken forum devoted to Canuck fans, you think things won't get personal?
> 
> Whatever dude, to continue on Canucks didn't show up last game until the overtime. Hopefully the Sedins will step it up tonight like they did in overtime. Really sucks to see Luongo save all those pucks and then get scored on from behind the net.....
> 
> Pecker is doing a good job, I think we need to rush the net some more and bump him


what ever cry baby . a goal is a goal . wont be suprised of the canucks lose tonight the game is a frikin snooze fest . they should have little cotts for the goalies to sleep on when both teams do nothing but go back ad forth in the neutral zone


----------



## H .

Aquaman said:


> HA HA thanks for the post ......needed a good laugh ....embarrassing :bigsmile:
> just because we lost one game lol ......we will get the job done twinkie .
> your just bummed out cause your shoveling snow still.....thats okay ...I hear your getting spring soon ....like the end of june or so .
> have a great day my fishy friend :bigsmile:


x2! but why did you always quote? 

tonight's win is crucial.


----------



## Immus21

Good effort by the Canucks tonight. Would have been better to finish it off in regulation but confidence is gained from the OT win. Important game on Thurs, could be heading back to Van with a chance to close out the series! :bigsmile: :bigsmile: :bigsmile:


----------



## donjuan_corn

big_bubba_B said:


> what ever cry baby . a goal is a goal . wont be suprised of the canucks lose tonight the game is a frikin snooze fest . they should have little cotts for the goalies to sleep on when both teams do nothing but go back ad forth in the neutral zone


Cry Baby? I just said it really sucks to see great saves then a fluke goal. "won't be suprised if they lose it's a snooze fest" blah blah blah, now that's a cry baby. If you don't like it, don't watch it.

You watch Canucks games to bitch about them afterwards. You watch these games because you don't like the Canucks. You are literally a waste of typing, wish you were banned from this topic.


----------



## big_bubba_B

lol cheap win off a cheap call . but thats they way van has to win . and that no goal should have been . The moron cross checked the nasville player into the net .


----------



## jobber

Wow. You lack a lot of respect and common courtesy for this thread I've started. If you want to trash the canucks and be a hater, there's another thread open for this. I started this thread to have a few of my BCA acquiantences to talk canucks hockey.

I hope you can come into your senses to seize the trashing and trolling on this thread. Its getting annoying and not fair and respectful of people who are actually posting with a conversational purpose.

Deep down inside, I know you're not a troll. I wouldn't go to alberta aquatics and start trashing the flames or oilers. Fuk!


----------



## big_bubba_B

wow ok if u guys gonna cry about this fine . and why not i can take ribbing about the flames im not tempromental its about being a sport fan u take the good with the bad , and wow calling me a troll well i can call u a whiney little canucks fan who cant take comments against ur little hockey team . get some balls


----------



## Diztrbd1

First off its temperamental not tempromental. How are they crying about this? The Canucks won and your the one on here giving excuses for why they did ...you seem much more of a whiny ass than anyone.... those calls only happen in Vancouver eh? lol....give it a break dude, a little friendly heckling was ok Bubba, but seriously it appears your just replying to this thread to be an asshole and piss people off. I'm sure you never read the original post that started this thread so here it is...



jobber604 said:


> Let's take a short break from the fish and think...hockey! The season is fast approaching. What do you think about the Canucks new season? the acquisitions? the make-up of the team? You think they have what it takes to win it all?
> 
> For once, I think this is the Canucks' team with great depth at every position and can ice a strong 4 lines. The youth is highly skilled and looks very capable of giving the team more depth.
> 
> ***Please don't leave responses if you are bashing other teams or the Canucks. If you're going to bash, save it for the province comments or go call into Team1040***


how bout a little respect for the OP's request which I enlarged just for you 
I believe his intentions with this thread was for Canuck fans , not Canuck haters as yourself.
As far as Boston goes they are no better than Van or Nash . Boston had to play all 7 in the first round (which ended with a lucky shot) just like Van (that ended with a great shot),and Nashville got theirs in 6 games. I don't think you really have any room to be putting down either of these teams.They obviously have what it took to get where they are, not too mention Vancouver went into the playoffs as the #1 team.


----------



## donjuan_corn

Amen! Dizt!


----------



## 240sx

Can't wait for Thursdays game!


----------



## jobber

Kesler is a monster. That's a good line with higgins.
How the dynamics of the team changed with maholtra's injury.
You think some of the guys on the team are playing with undisclosed injuries?


----------



## 240sx

I have a feeling that Henrik and Samuelsson are both injured... Hank was seen stretching his groin on the bench at the beginning of the first OT...


----------



## H .

it's very interesting to watch CAP & TBL game now....


----------



## jobber

tampa looks good. gaining momentum. boucher has done a great job coaching this team. yzerman doing a great job assembling this team. boston vs. tampa, canucks vs. sharks.


----------



## Aquaman

H . said:


> x2! but why did you always quote?
> 
> tonight's win is crucial.


well if ya mean why do I allways quote :bigsmile:.....it's because the it dierects my post to the post/member I am commenting on .( some people think its all about them ...when its not ) ..and even if they edit what was said....I still have the original :bigsmile:
but if ya meant why did I ....read above statement :bigsmile:
Just had to laugh as it sounded like Sylvester the cat saying it .....Good ole Bubba ...he made me laugh ...!!! that was needed . He is harmless ....kinda like his hockey team .....I gotta try to lure him over to the thread I started ...maybe he will find some one to spoon with ... oops did I type that ...i mean like out loud ..
Tomorrow is game day ...GO CANUCKS GO !!!....Hey Bubba ...enjoy the game !!!
oh BTW;
Every one should try to lighten up .....being overweight I hear is a problem as we get older ...


----------



## big_bubba_B

Aquaman said:


> well if ya mean why do I allways quote :bigsmile:.....it's because the it dierects my post to the post/member I am commenting on .( some people think its all about them ...when its not ) ..and even if they edit what was said....I still have the original :bigsmile:
> but if ya meant why did I ....read above statement :bigsmile:
> Just had to laugh as it sounded like Sylvester the cat saying it .....Good ole Bubba ...he made me laugh ...!!! that was needed . He is harmless ....kinda like his hockey team .....I gotta try to lure him over to the thread I started ...maybe he will find some one to spoon with ... oops did I type that ...i mean like out loud ..
> Tomorrow is game day ...GO CANUCKS GO !!!....Hey Bubba ...enjoy the game !!!
> oh BTW;
> Every one should try to lighten up .....being overweight I hear is a problem as we get older ...


hey dip s$$T i am being respectful to the whiners on here so can it smart ass. KEEP ON TOPIC ITS ABOUT THE SEDINE SISSTERS AND THERE SHOWER BUDDIES so aquahomo u got a problem wow i was bashing the canucks not getting personal . u wanna be a frkin prick i can stop on the way to galiano and show u a thing about manners ,


----------



## H .

Thanks man. I do believe you know what I meant, lol... you "quote" those BS out of my ig list....

GO NUCKS GO.



Aquaman said:


> well if ya mean why do I allways quote :bigsmile:.....it's because the it dierects my post to the post/member I am commenting on .( some people think its all about them ...when its not ) ..and even if they edit what was said....I still have the original :bigsmile:
> but if ya meant why did I ....read above statement :bigsmile:
> Just had to laugh as it sounded like Sylvester the cat saying it .....Good ole Bubba ...he made me laugh ...!!! that was needed . He is harmless ....kinda like his hockey team .....I gotta try to lure him over to the thread I started ...maybe he will find some one to spoon with ... oops did I type that ...i mean like out loud ..
> Tomorrow is game day ...GO CANUCKS GO !!!....Hey Bubba ...enjoy the game !!!
> oh BTW;
> Every one should try to lighten up .....being overweight I hear is a problem as we get older ...


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

OK. Please keep the language clean & if posting threats against BCA members is a good way to get perma-banned.

Discussing these negative developments over with the Mod team before we act (ie. clean up the language, delete offensive posts or ban offenders).

We have tried to let people have some fun with this thread, but if you can't post within the rules, then we'll be forced to moderate this and other offensive threads.

The Mod Team


----------



## Aquaman

H . said:


> Thanks man. I do believe you know what I meant, lol... you "quote" those BS out of my ig list....
> 
> GO NUCKS GO.


oh now i see why you ask...so if you have some one on your list their posts don't come up ? ...cool ....so you might not appreciate me doing that at times....like this :bigsmile: sorry dude 



big_bubba_B said:


> hey dip s$$T i am being respectful to the whiners on here so can it smart ass. KEEP ON TOPIC ITS ABOUT THE SEDINE SISSTERS AND THERE SHOWER BUDDIES so aquahomo u got a problem wow i was bashing the canucks not getting personal . u wanna be a frkin prick i can stop on the way to galiano and show u a thing about manners ,


WOW DUDE !! Didn't see that one comming....over react much ?? keep on topic ??? personal ???? Man go feed your fish ....Cant quite figure out the personal part dude was it the slyvester thing ?? LOL man you made my day when I read that !! wasn't to do with your spelling at all ....more the way i said it in my mind .....could decide on sylvester or cournal klink on hogans heros.... still makes me laugh when I think about it ..but nothing personal !!
Was it the reason stated I quoted ? sheesh I do that all the time for the said reasons....nothing personal there !! Was it the spooning part ? oops sorry man used that instead of hugging ....just trying to derect you to a thread with like minded people ( canuck haters ) .....was it the every one should lighten up comment .? I could edit that if thats it ! I do see that someone with a few xtra pounds might take it personal if dirrected at them...but I don't know ya and have never seen a picture of you ....so it shouldn't of been that !!.....Dont know what set ya off pal but wow !!!....get a sense of humour man..lifes to short to get bent out of shape like that !! 
you gonna teach me manners ...how about showing me what you can teach me a bout manners ...start here !! read the following posts and tell me you can teach me manners . You gonna cause me harm ...for what ?? because you dont have a sense of hee haw . WOW I thought you were a pretty good Guy ....guess time will tell. 
have a great night !

POST #1



jobber604 said:


> Let's take a short break from the fish and think...hockey! The season is fast approaching. What do you think about the Canucks new season? the acquisitions? the make-up of the team? You think they have what it takes to win it all?
> 
> For once, I think this is the Canucks' team with great depth at every position and can ice a strong 4 lines. The youth is highly skilled and looks very capable of giving the team more depth.
> 
> ***Please don't leave responses if you are bashing other teams or the Canucks. If you're going to bash, save it for the province comments or go call into Team1040***


 thought that was clear ....but no !!!



Diztrbd1 said:


> First off its temperamental not tempromental. How are they crying about this? The Canucks won and your the one on here giving excuses for why they did ...you seem much more of a whiny ass than anyone.... those calls only happen in Vancouver eh? lol....give it a break dude, a little friendly heckling was ok Bubba, but seriously it appears your just replying to this thread to be an asshole and piss people off. I'm sure you never read the original post that started this thread so here it is...
> 
> ***Please don't leave responses if you are bashing other teams or the Canucks. If you're going to bash, save it for the province comments or go call into Team1040***


how bout a little respect for the OP's request which I enlarged just for you 
I believe his intentions with this thread was for Canuck fans , not Canuck haters as yourself.
As far as Boston goes they are no better than Van or Nash . Boston had to play all 7 in the first round (which ended with a lucky shot) just like Van (that ended with a great shot),and Nashville got theirs in 6 games. I don't think you really have any room to be putting down either of these teams.They obviously have what it took to get where they are, not too mention Vancouver went into the playoffs as the #1 team.[/QUOTE]

Bubba you just dont get it ...thats a shame


----------



## FED

This thread used to be good. used to be...

Just ignore the guy people, "don't feed the troll". His posts are obviously meant to poke a stick at you to get a reaction. He obviously doesn't watch much or has little knowledge of hockey. None of his jabs are based off any semblance of reason or facts.

When you knock Canucks or Nashville for being boring and defensive minded and then turn around and say Boston is your favorite team. That is being hypocritical as Claude Julien IS A DEFENSIVE MINDED coach. He was a defenseman in his playing days and what does he bring to the table? run and gun? no...Defense of course. Their star is a 6 ft 7 freak dman and their best forward is selke candidate patrice bergeron who scored 57 pts in the season. Meanwhile you call the Sedins sisters and they score over 100 pts and readily go into the high traffic areas and corners. I can point out more but I won't.

There are no stupid comments, just stupid people.


----------



## donjuan_corn

There was a rumour going around that some of the canucks had the flu, but as far as Henrik being injured and Samuelson, I don't think they are. I believe that all the momentum right now is with Kesler and Burrows and Raymond and their speed making great plays whereas the Sedins rope a dope around the boards isn't working during the playoffs because everyone is taking the body. 

They aren't big guys and it's probably wearing them out like it did last year. When it comes to Kesler, Raymond and Burrows if you miss the body check then you will give them a chance at an odd man rush/break away especially during power plays which makes the other team cautious and stay off the peddle when it comes to the offensive.

I want to see a high scoring game tonight!


----------



## big_bubba_B

Aquaman said:


> oh now i see why you ask...so if you have some one on your list their posts don't come up ? ...cool ....so you might not appreciate me doing that at times....like this :bigsmile: sorry dude
> 
> WOW DUDE !! Didn't see that one comming....over react much ?? keep on topic ??? personal ???? Man go feed your fish ....Cant quite figure out the personal part dude was it the slyvester thing ?? LOL man you made my day when I read that !! wasn't to do with your spelling at all ....more the way i said it in my mind .....could decide on sylvester or cournal klink on hogans heros.... still makes me laugh when I think about it ..but nothing personal !!
> Was it the reason stated I quoted ? sheesh I do that all the time for the said reasons....nothing personal there !! Was it the spooning part ? oops sorry man used that instead of hugging ....just trying to derect you to a thread with like minded people ( canuck haters ) .....was it the every one should lighten up comment .? I could edit that if thats it ! I do see that someone with a few xtra pounds might take it personal if dirrected at them...but I don't know ya and have never seen a picture of you ....so it shouldn't of been that !!.....Dont know what set ya off pal but wow !!!....get a sense of humour man..lifes to short to get bent out of shape like that !!
> you gonna teach me manners ...how about showing me what you can teach me a bout manners ...start here !! read the following posts and tell me you can teach me manners . You gonna cause me harm ...for what ?? because you dont have a sense of hee haw . WOW I thought you were a pretty good Guy ....guess time will tell.
> have a great night !
> 
> POST #1
> 
> thought that was clear ....but no !!!
> 
> how bout a little respect for the OP's request which I enlarged just for you
> I believe his intentions with this thread was for Canuck fans , not Canuck haters as yourself.
> As far as Boston goes they are no better than Van or Nash . Boston had to play all 7 in the first round (which ended with a lucky shot) just like Van (that ended with a great shot),and Nashville got theirs in 6 games. I don't think you really have any room to be putting down either of these teams.They obviously have what it took to get where they are, not too mention Vancouver went into the playoffs as the #1 team.


 Bubba you just dont get it ...thats a shame[/QUOTE]

serioulsy what ever funny man , i said i wasent gonna post on here since people cant take it , so why do you think it is funny to keep blabbing . like i said before


----------



## donjuan_corn

What's going to be the score tonight?? 

I say 3-1 Canucks


----------



## gmachine19

3-2 another ot win canucks


----------



## Nicklfire

WOOHOOO GAME TONIGHT! pumped!!!


----------



## FED

3 - 1 nucks!

Also, Sullivan likely out for the rest of the series.

Predators' Sullivan likely out for rest of Canucks series


----------



## H .

Salo is back!


----------



## discuspaul

Well, the Sedins, Samuelson, and a couple of others better get their a.. in gear tonite !
The twins have done precious little for 7 straight games now. so it's time for a breakout nite. Kesler, Burrows, Raymond, and a few others can't do all the hard work !!!
Let's take it back to Vancouver up 3 to 1 games - Go Canucks !


----------



## djamm

i would say the twins...need to step up their play...

when others slash, hit, and throw the twins down...they should have to pay a price....in the box...or by other players protecting the scoring duo.

Go Crazy Canucks!!!


----------



## H .

finally 33 got a goal! lol...


----------



## jobber

Pretty good prediction guys. Empty netter too.
"Henrik scores and seals the deal" - Jim Hughson


----------



## clintgv

Finally Henrik scores. Hopefully it sparks him up through the play-offs. Kesler was pretty beast this game.


----------



## gmachine19

damn Rinne is beastly!!! I want to chop of his legs!!!


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

Yeah Nucks!!!! Now to seal the deal on Sat. night.


----------



## jobber

finally. this thread is back on topic


----------



## AWW

"Finally Henrik scores, all they had to do was take the goalie out of the net"


----------



## lexi21

jobber604 said:


> i think having sundin here helped with the sedin's development. From the way henrik and daniel are now answering reporters, you can tell they have a lot of confidence and assertiveness....like leaders!
> 
> i do agree that they're stronger. they look more muscular now too.


I agree also, we can see how they look like now, so confidence


----------



## donjuan_corn

What do you think about the gloating Kesler did with his arms up after the goal. Just like the Chicago player bufflin did last year? do you think it was over the top?


----------



## jobber

If you look closely, there some canucks fans sitting in that area. 
It was a nice individual goal and a very crucial goal he scored.
It must of been a big monkey off his back to score a goal off a rush like that rather than tip ins or garbage goals. 

Counting down until tomorrow's game.


----------



## 240sx

awesome game, glad to see Hank on the score sheet!


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

Thanks for getting this thread back on track. Let's keep it that way.

Go Canucks!!!!!!!!

So, do we think they'll seal the deal Sat. night?

Detroit lives to fight another night at least. I think SJ will be a real handful in the next round, especially since their goalie is Niemi (sp?)


----------



## jobber

looks like the final four teams are capable of winning it all. 
each looks stronger as the playoffs deepens, even the canucks.
look at how their passes are more tape to tape. kesler heating up.
surprised detroit is down 3-1. but san jose is a deep team.

funny how each of the teams canucks played or will play have ex-canucks on them.

1st round - sopel/ryan johnson
2nd round - roxy o'brien
conference finals - wellwood

stanley cup finals - ohlund, (ok, bruins don't have one, but lucic counts, his parents lives a couple blocks away from me)

hope we can wrap up the series tomorrow and rest some sore groins and bruises.


----------



## Diztrbd1

Totally agree with you Ming. All four look good & are definitely capable of winning it. Gonna be exciting to watch.
That is kind of funny ... and in the conference finals Van will have an ex-Shark too lol Ehrhoff came from the Sharks in '09


----------



## chiefwonton

cant wait for the game only 2 more hours


----------



## petlaur

chiefwonton said:


> cant wait for the game only 2 more hours


FYI, the game is on @ 5:00 pm, wouldn't want to see you miss any of the action. GCG!!!


----------



## jobber

this team needs to watch out for those short-handed goals. not just the first one they got scored on this playoffs.


----------



## jobber

wow. i just come home from swimming and 2-1.


----------



## FED

damn legwand..


----------



## Aquaman

if it wasn't for us the score would be 2 nuthin :bigsmile:
going to be a great third period !!


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

Not so great third.


----------



## gmachine19

gooo kesler!!!!!! WE CAN DO THIS!!!


----------



## Momobobo

Feh...bloody horrible...


----------



## chiefwonton

Momobobo said:


> Feh...bloody horrible...


Bobby you dont even watch hockey... xD


----------



## chiefwonton

awesome new banner!


----------



## Immus21

Bring on San Jose or Detriot!!!!! Go Canucks!!!


----------



## clintgv

That was another close game at the end. phew.

Congrats Canucks.


----------



## deocare

Yeauhhhhhhh cannucks round 3


----------



## gmachine19

Woooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## donjuan_corn

Kesler "the team really needs to do better", "and the best I can do is lead by example"


----------



## 240sx

AND THE BEARD STAYS FOR ANOTHER ROUND! WOOOOOo!!


----------



## Nicklfire

my budddy told me that superman wears kesler pajamas to bed


----------



## gmachine19

I shave mine at the end of every round. It gets too itchy


----------



## H .

Some Aussie ladies come to meet me at my office this morning. They looked at me like "[email protected]@@*&"...

lots of TV guys said red wing will be a "better" for Canucks...what do you guys think?


----------



## donjuan_corn

I'm not sure if the Red wings would be a better fit... San Jose and Detroit both have two lines that can compete with our two top lines so it's going to be a score fest. I would rather play Detroit, it's only fitting that we beat Ryan Johnson with Chicago in the first round, Shane O'Brien in the second round and Bertuzzi in the third round and Guess what... Ohland in the FINALS!!! boo yah.


----------



## H .

donjuan_corn said:


> ....it's only fitting that we beat Ryan Johnson with Chicago in the first round, Shane O'Brien in the second round and Bertuzzi in the third round and Guess what... Ohland in the FINALS!!! boo yah.


 Good point!


----------



## jobber

There's also the possibility to beat kyle wellwood in san jose. The three guys, r.johnson, roxy o'brien, and kyle wellwood, talked a lot of smack against the canucks. The western conference finals will be great to watch. Still can't believe the first game is on a sunday. Make no sense. Start the eastern on friday and start western on saturday.


----------



## H .

It said like rogers arena is booked for sth. thursday and friday on TV yestersday


----------



## jobber

Must be for some teenie bopper type concerts.
Hockey first!


----------



## clintgv

Hmm Wonder who we're gonna go against. Detroit Red Wings or San Jose Sharks.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

Bring on Game 7!!!!

If the Wings win, then Kes will be super motivated to play like a man possessed in front of his family & friends.

If the Sharks win, travel will be a lot easier for the team.

Would you all rather have the team shot against Niemi or Howard?


----------



## roadrunner

I hope for Sharks. Would be nice to see how canucks deal with them.


----------



## chiefwonton

I think it would be cooler to see the Canucks play the Wings cause we've been rivals with them for a while now, but we also know what bugs Niemi. Tough one but what ever happens i know the Canucks will do well


----------



## donjuan_corn

ummmmmmmm. I don't think we have ever beat the wings in the playoffs.


----------



## FED

I'd like to see the Wings just because the games against them are really exciting to watch. They are also a little more beaten up than SJ and I think we can beat them this time around.


----------



## giraffee

Detroit  And yay for game 7, our guys get to rest, while those two teams are wearing themselves out.


----------



## jobber

Nice to hear malhotra is back on skates with a full cage.
Have this feeling he'll make an inspiring comeback in the finals 
Go malholtra go!


----------



## 240sx

donjuan_corn said:


> I'm not sure if the Red wings would be a better fit... San Jose and Detroit both have two lines that can compete with our two top lines so it's going to be a score fest. I would rather play Detroit, it's only fitting that we beat Ryan Johnson with Chicago in the first round, Shane O'Brien in the second round and Bertuzzi in the third round and Guess what... Ohland in the FINALS!!! boo yah.


We could play Wellwood and the Sharks in the Conf. Finals



jobber604 said:


> Nice to hear malhotra is back on skates with a full cage.
> Have this feeling he'll make an inspiring comeback in the finals
> Go malholtra go!


where did you hear this?


----------



## jobber

jobber604 said:


> Must be for some teenie bopper type concerts.
> Hockey first!


Turns out that Kid Rock concert is in town thus attributing to the canucks playing on Sunday. Crud!


----------



## jobber

240sx said:


> where did you hear this?


Team1040. Rintoole show.


----------



## 240sx

jobber604 said:


> Team1040. Rintoole show.


Heard it on todays show too....

In no way does it mean he will be playing soon.... he's on the first step of a long recovery.

I sure hope he gets all his vision back, I had a huge fly hit me in the eye riding my motorcycle last summer and my vision was screwed for a week and I was sooooooooo nervous and scared I damaged my eye.


----------



## H .

jobber604 said:


> There's also the possibility to beat kyle wellwood in san jose. .....


great game 7! Now canucks need to beat kyle wellwood


----------



## Immus21

H . said:


> great game 7! Now canucks need to beat kyle wellwood


Don't you mean Kyle Well-fed??? :lol:


----------



## chiefwonton

san jose here we come!


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

Less travel.

However, the Wings are more beat up so they would have been a good team to play after this hard series against the Sharks.


----------



## 240sx

Sunday Funday!!! Set up my new 130 then get fired up while watching the game!! WOOOOOO!


----------



## donjuan_corn

So sad, have a softball tourney this Sunday  go go 1040!


----------



## Aquaman

Being a fish fan ......I searched youtube, for Orca vs.Shark ,:bigsmile:....Yep gonna be a great series  nucks in 5 !!

* GO CANUCKS GO !!!*


----------



## `GhostDogg´

jobber604 said:


> Turns out that Kid Rock concert is in town thus attributing to the canucks playing on Sunday. Crud!


I bet Kid Rock was wishing for a DET vs VAN series.
He probably tried to squeeze an extra day of rest for the wings.


----------



## Diztrbd1

Aquaman said:


> Being a fish fan ......I searched youtube, for Orca vs.Shark ,:bigsmile:....Yep gonna be a great series  nucks in 5 !!
> 
> * GO CANUCKS GO !!!*


lol Bill, I did the same thing ...found this great pic (post 18) http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/aqua-lounge-7/2011-stanley-cup-playoffs-15670/  ....gonna be a great series for sure, altho I don't think it will be any less than 6 games, no matter who wins :bigsmile:


----------



## jobber

*orca CA2*



Aquaman said:


> Being a fish fan ......I searched youtube, for Orca vs.Shark ,:bigsmile:....Yep gonna be a great series  nucks in 5 !!
> 
> * GO CANUCKS GO !!!*


----------



## jobber

"welley the weasel"
"I don't even remember what that weasel said," Bieksa said.

Ah, he said your team was essentially afraid to lose and needed to learn some more of those playoff lessons everyone is always talking about.

"When we had him on our squad, we were afraid to lose," Bieksa said. "He was the smallest third-line centre in the league at that point."

Read more: Canucks' Bieksa pokes fun at former teammate Wellwood the 'weasel'

Canucks' Bieksa pokes fun at former teammate Wellwood the 'weasel'


----------



## clintgv

Canucks game tomorrow. Very exciting.


----------



## rescuepenguin

I seam to have a reverse playoff beard. I generally don't shave on the weekends (from Friday morning till Monday morning). I have noticed, when I don't shave the Canucks lose. I therefore have been shaving all weekend. We'll see if it works.


Steve


----------



## jobber

rescuepenguin said:


> I seam to have a reverse playoff beard. I generally don't shave on the weekends (from Friday morning till Monday morning). I have noticed, when I don't shave the Canucks lose. I therefore have been shaving all weekend. We'll see if it works.
> Steve


Steve....you know where my fingers will be point at if the outcome isn't favourable on our side!


----------



## IceBlue

One less shark in the killing zone - Oh yeh! Killing Zone BEING ROGERS ARENA!!!!

GO CANUCKS GO!!!


----------



## Aquaman

repost from other thread :lol:



Diztrbd1 said:


> had a premonition........


LMAO !!
nice thought ....but looks to me like the sharks timing might be a bit off .( johnny CANUCK is movin way to fast )...better luck next time fish breath :bigsmile:
GO CANUCKS GO 
Sharks in 8....oh wait ...theres only 7 games ....better luck next year


----------



## jobber

what a third period. glad and a great sense of relieve to get the first one.


----------



## H .

The third was fantastic!


----------



## Nicklfire

this should interest you guys


----------



## H .

Aquaman said:


> repost from other thread :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LMAO !!
> nice thought ....but looks to me like the sharks timing might be a bit off .( johnny CANUCK is movin way to fast )...better luck next time fish breath :bigsmile:
> GO CANUCKS GO
> Sharks in 8....oh wait ...theres only 7 games ....better luck next year


Got the first job done! Wishing canucks get the lower jaw job done on Wed. as well!










GO CANUCKS GO!


----------



## Aquaman

LMFAO ... took me a minet to catch that one :bigsmile:
GREAT game.... a little faster than we are used too.Looking forward to game 2


----------



## clintgv

Nicklfire said:


> this should interest you guys


Is this canucks eating the San Jose Sharks? hehe.


----------



## chiefwonton

its been a good weekend for hockey right bubba? boston lost and nucks won woooooo!


----------



## rescuepenguin

jobber604 said:


> Steve....you know where my fingers will be point at if the outcome isn't favourable on our side!


What direction are your fingers point now...lol


----------



## Kuec

This is a funny read  Go Bieksa

Top 20 Kevin Bieksa Quotes 
Twitter Needs Juice, plus Kevin Bieksa's 20 best quotes | Vancouver Sun Sports Blogs


----------



## donjuan_corn

It's nice to see the Sedins with a bit more room to skate, definate difference from the other series.


----------



## jobber

rescuepenguin said:


> What direction are your fingers point now...lol


Still directed at you, but I'll direct two thumbs up also!
This is the canucks team we're so use to seeing this season.
Hope they can continue and build more momentum.


----------



## big_bubba_B

chiefwonton said:


> its been a good weekend for hockey right bubba? boston lost and nucks won woooooo!


hey boston lost teams do lose games . and oh well vancouver won over a tired sharks team . thats ok the canucks will get beat out im not worried


----------



## petlaur

A challenge within a challenge from gm 1.

Sportsnet.ca


----------



## rescuepenguin

jobber604 said:


> Still directed at you, but I'll direct two thumbs up also!
> This is the canucks team we're so use to seeing this season.
> Hope they can continue and build more momentum.


Ming,

just for peace of mind I didn't shave today. We'll see how they do tonight. Again i'll be working, so i'll have to look at the scores once in a while.

Steve


----------



## Nicklfire

i didnt shave either


----------



## big_bubba_B

i shaved have a nice smooth face ... lol go sharks go


----------



## H .

to be continue...


----------



## gmachine19

Hell ye!!!!!


----------



## djamm

Crazy canucks!!!!


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

The Sedins OWNED the third period. Wow, that was such a great game to watch.

Did Eager melt down or what?


----------



## 240sx

This is just awesome, did anybody else catch the substitution for the green men?


----------



## Immus21

If the Nucks can steal one in San Jose it's gonna be over in 5. Damn the Sedins ripped it up tonight. Keep it up boys!!!! Bring on Lord Stanley's Cup!


----------



## clintgv

WOW! Sedins are finally heating up. They will keep scoring starting from today 
And all I got to say about Eager is....LOL.

All he was "Eager" about was to fight and get penalties.... Not winning the game haha.


----------



## `GhostDogg´

H . said:


> to be continue...


This was the kind of game I've been wait for!!!
Every line played up to their expectations.

I'm glad it went the way of the wild...
The Orca devoured the Shark.
A pod of Orcas will always take out the lonely shark.
:bigsmile:

Eager = FAIL... :lol:

2 down 2 to go.


----------



## gmachine19

I think Eager had a panic attack...


----------



## hp10BII

Eager was the Canuck's first star. Go Eager Go!


----------



## ninez

Did anyone see this  Green Guys replacement?

Mods please remove if it's not appropriate..


----------



## Slopster

outstanding...


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

ninez said:


> Did anyone see this  Green Guys replacement?
> 
> Mods please remove if it's not appropriate..


YouTube removed it.


----------



## gmachine19

ninez said:


> Did anyone see this  Green Guys replacement?
> 
> Mods please remove if it's not appropriate..


I have to say those twins looked good too...


----------



## donjuan_corn

Ya, caught the new twins, that was hilarious!! They can sit there instead of the green men any day. 

Wonder what Eager said to Luongo when he was standing over him.


----------



## H .

WTF! too many PP time...


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

I like that the Canucks came back to make it a respectable 4-3 loss. Looked really bad in the first period, going 3-0 for the Sharks.


----------



## djamm

Well...seems to me the ref's made it really hard on the Nucks in the important first period. I think the penalties called by ref's through the western conference need to be heavily reviewed. Not just the ones on the Nucks. There is no consist calls one game to the next. Ref's shouldn't destroy the game like tonight.


----------



## `GhostDogg´

If you're not from the East coast/Toronto, you're not going to get the ref's respect.
It's been like this from day 1.


----------



## cpool

Ok, I know i won't win many friends with this comment, but I think the canucks have been really really getting the calls for this series and last series and i think it is unfair to blame the refs for the canucks loss tonight. Seriously Canuck fans are so awful when it comes to blaming the refs, I think it is so sad. I actually thought the call for the 5 minute major was a terrible call and it let them back into the game. It was not charging or really even a hit from behind, I think it was a stretch to call it boarding as well. I said it right when I watched it that it was a bad call and they were talking about it on TSN after the game and they said the same thing.


----------



## cpool

donjuan_corn said:


> Ya, caught the new twins, that was hilarious!! They can sit there instead of the green men any day.
> 
> Wonder what Eager said to Luongo when he was standing over him.


He was probably telling him of what he saw in the penalty box.


----------



## monkE

Hey guys... i never saw this thread before so i had to share something... i aquired some great tickets to game 2 vs. the sharks from my buddy...

YouTube - ‪Canucks Vs. Sharks Game 2 Conference Final 2011 - Canucks take the ice‬‏


----------



## monkE

I can't figure out how to embed the video right on the reply... i can only make a link


----------



## jobber

i agree with the above. it was just a matter of time when canucks get called for something. well think of it this way. rather this game or the 6th or 7th game, if need be. i'd rather them this game. a great third period. i have to admit, yes the refing needs to be a bit more consistent. dont' worry boys and gals. the 'nucks will persevere. can't win them all. just take a breather and relax.



go canucks go.


----------



## jobber

monkE said:


> I can't figure out how to embed the video right on the reply... i can only make a link






wow. hefty price for those seats. probably get myself 12x L046 or a huge 200 gallon setup with stand.....


----------



## jobber

is it just me, or do you notice there doesn't seem to be much towel waving in comparison to the days at the pacific coliseum. and there are still a lot of empty seats in the lower bowl. what a waste....

hmmm....i wonder why that is????


----------



## monkE

$250... i couldn't pass it up


----------



## monkE

jobber604 said:


> is it just me, or do you notice there doesn't seem to be much towel waving in comparison to the days at the pacific coliseum. and there are still a lot of empty seats in the lower bowl. what a waste....
> 
> hmmm....i wonder why that is????


that place filled up pretty fast, but there definitely wasn't as much towel waving as i expected....

thanx for posting, i'm sure it's something pretty simple that i just didn't click


----------



## jobber

you just need to put the below TAG using the embedding function:

_dKizLE1nZA&hl


----------



## Diztrbd1

cpool said:


> Ok, I know i won't win many friends with this comment, but I think the canucks have been really really getting the calls for this series and last series and i think it is unfair to blame the refs for the canucks loss tonight. Seriously Canuck fans are so awful when it comes to blaming the refs, I think it is so sad. I actually thought the call for the 5 minute major was a terrible call and it let them back into the game. It was not charging or really even a hit from behind, I think it was a stretch to call it boarding as well. I said it right when I watched it that it was a bad call and they were talking about it on TSN after the game and they said the same thing.


I couldn't agree more, had to listen to my room-mate whine all night about it. Of course had it been vice-versa , nobody would be complaining one bit lol. I was really shocked the Nucks couldn't capitalize on the back to back 5 on 3 power plays. On the bright side... you guys are still one up & I got a break from seeing my artwork get vandalized  lol I know one thing is for sure right now, each and every one of the teams playing right now are all capable of winning the cup. Some kick ass games going on & really hard to say who is going to come out on top, but best of luck to all!


----------



## djamm

Come on Nucks!!!!

GO CANUCKS GO!!!

Dumb time for a game  no beers...too early

***THESE CALLS BY THE REFS***


----------



## jobber

So much embellisment 
Its like a special team's festival the past game and a half.


----------



## jobber

Way to get through the first unscaved.
Except for the "charging"


----------



## djamm

These penalties have to STOP...I blame the refs for messing the game up!!!

Nucks have done well to kill them off...but it changes the flow of the game too much!


----------



## jobber

Powerplay for us finally. Let's make it count.


----------



## Diztrbd1

djamm said:


> These penalties have to STOP...I blame the refs for messing the game up!!!


bet your not complaining now eh lol


----------



## jobber

I'm complaining at all neither.
Capitalized on the pp. Lucky got through those eariler penalty kills.
Hope we can maintain the 3 goal lead.
Don't want a bruins episode.


----------



## djamm

I still think it doesn't make for an enjoyable game...even though I like the outcome... 3 goals on 5 on 3... But it seems the calls effect the flow of the game way too much...

I wish they would just call the obvious glaring penalties...


----------



## jobber

I know what you mean. It feels like a regular season game where even the smallest infractions are called. The last few games was like that. Entire series so far has been dictated by special teams. I don't have the feeling that this is a playoff game.


----------



## Diztrbd1

agreed & definitely not making it enjoyable for me, kinda making me nauseous lol had to change channels haha.... Nucks better find a way to score on more than 3 defenders , I don't think Boston gonna give em those opportunities if they get there lol not too mention having Thomas guarding the net


----------



## jobber

Time to weather the storm in the 3rd.


----------



## jobber

Kind of weird seeing the nhl allow #69 to be used


----------



## Diztrbd1

lolol Ming


----------



## hp10BII

jobber604 said:


> Kind of weird seeing the nhl allow #69 to be used


Thinking the same...highlight was seeing McGinn (69) go end over end when he tried to run over Ballard.


----------



## rescuepenguin

Hmmm, its seems that when Harold Camping predicted the world would end in 1994 the Canucks made it into the finals. I wonder if the same thing will happen this year. We might be able to use his 'end of world' predictions to predict when the Canucks will make it into the the finals.

Steve


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

PVRed it. Glad I did. Had to go to church & just as we're pulling in and unloading, they score 3 in a row. Woohoo. Made it less stressful sitting in the pews with a 3 goal lead.


----------



## chiefwonton

dang 3 goal in 2 minutes =)


----------



## Vman

*Too many panalties*

Pvr'd it as well and always just in case. Great game with a good outcome except the penalty count was too high again. I hope we can stay away from those in the next round.Let's put this series behind us next game and get ready for the Bruins. EA Sports did their own season and playoffs, as the usually do,and we faced Boston for the cup. The outcome was Vancouver as the Stanley Cup Champions.EA Sports has done this a few years now and the outcomes have been matched in real life. Let's hope this is going to be the way they predicted.


----------



## 240sx

Awesome game, loved it! Can't wait till Tuesday!

GO CANUCKS GO!!!


----------



## gmachine19

damn missed the game again!!! oh well. GO CANUCKS GO!


----------



## jobber

gmachine19 said:


> damn missed the game again!!! oh well. GO CANUCKS GO!


just make sure you don't miss some of the next round's games


----------



## gmachine19

jobber604 said:


> just make sure you don't miss some of the next round's games


Oh trust me I won't. I had to drive down to Seattle to day and spend time with the family lol and forgot about the game 'till its too late.


----------



## jobber

ok. enough for free ad posting and trolls.
let's get this thing on the road.
"and so it begins....game 5"
let's wrap it up and rest up.
GCG


----------



## Diztrbd1

lol Ming , agree with you except on the wrap it up part  lol hoping the sharks will last for 1 or 2 more games and make the nucks really earn it lol no rest for the wicked buddy......But best of luck


----------



## chiefwonton

Holy crappp!!!!


----------



## gmachine19

OMG!!! 2nd OT!!!


----------



## `GhostDogg´

Woooooo!!!
Cup finals here we come!!!!


----------



## pisces

stanley cup final!!!!!!!!
CANUCK GO GO GO GO !!!!!!!!!!!!:bigsmile:


----------



## H .

4:3 then 4:2 then 4:1, THEN 4:....


----------



## chiefwonton

Stanley cup here we come! Hahahahaha wooooo!!!


----------



## gmachine19

54 WHOPPING SAVES!!!!! GO LOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Hugo I hope your right!


----------



## monkE

great game tonight boys!!! BRING THE CUP BACK HOME!!!!


----------



## waynet

Wow. Canucks won. Did you guys see the magic trick Biesksa pulled out of the hat tonight? The puck was shot out of the rink. He took another puck out of his pocket and dropped it on the ice, shot it and scored and the Canucks won.


----------



## me_too_lazy

Go home wellwood!! Time to put that weight back on!


----------



## monkE

me_too_lazy said:


> Go home wellwood!! Time to put that weight back on!


with that name, i would have though that you were wellwood


----------



## me_too_lazy

monkE said:


> with that name, i would have though that you were wellwood


oh no... he's on to me LOL


----------



## `GhostDogg´

H . said:


> 4:3 then 4:2 then 4:1, THEN 4:....


Exactly what I told my neighbor before the game.
:bigsmile:

I don't care if it's 4,all I want is for us to get 4.
3rd times the charm...



me_too_lazy said:


> Go home wellwood!! Time to put that weight back on!


I think I heard someone call him "Wellfed" in this thread.
:lol:


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

waynet said:


> Wow. Canucks won. Did you guys see the magic trick Biesksa pulled out of the hat tonight? The puck was shot out of the rink. He took another puck out of his pocket and dropped it on the ice, shot it and scored and the Canucks won.


Great post. Had a good laugh. Thanks.

Woooooohooooooo!!!!!!! Go Canucks Go [repeat endlessly.......]


----------



## effox

At least the honking has stoppped in Surrey, poor fans tuckered themselves out.


----------



## Trouble

*Ya we did. That was one of the best games ever. Holy I still can't believe it.*


----------



## 240sx

Sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo Happy!


----------



## waynet

After the game we found the whole shark team looking for the fan who was sneaking the missing puck out of GM place.

They said that the puck they were looking for has a Label on it that says "See you next year Sharks"

Lol



SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> Great post. Had a good laugh. Thanks.
> 
> Woooooohooooooo!!!!!!! Go Canucks Go [repeat endlessly.......]


----------



## jobber

nice to hear malholtra is continuing to improve. 
hope he does suite up and be part of this big run.
going to be a great series against boston!


----------



## WeAreAllCanucks

MANNY MALHOTRA CLEARED TO PLAY IN FINALS................SOOOOO AMAZING.
Although i do beleive gillis purposely said he wouldn't play, so he could have this feelgood comeback story....

oh well great story lol



GO CANUCKS GO!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## IceBlue

Malhotra is cleared to play? This is the first I heard of it. Awesome!!!! Not to overstate the fact but he is the missing piece to the perfect team. 

GO CANUCKS GO....GO CANUCKS GO...GO CANUCKS GO... WHOOOOOWWW!!


----------



## big_bubba_B

go boston goooooo whooooooowwww


----------



## donjuan_corn

Go Canucks Go, I was in Hawaii watching the game with lots of Canuck fans, they were all in jerseys in the heat. There was one San Jose fan, poor guy!! 

As far as Boston goes, this will be a crazy series.


----------



## Trouble

*Ok I would like to know why the are playing on Saturday this week when all the other games arre set on specific days. The other games are Monday Wednesday and Friday so why is this game on Saturday 2 days after the first game?*


----------



## effox

donjuan_corn said:


> Go Canucks Go, I was in Hawaii watching the game with lots of Canuck fans, they were all in jerseys in the heat. There was one San Jose fan, poor guy!!
> 
> As far as Boston goes, this will be a crazy series.


I was in Cancun and the bar was full of Canucks fans too, and that one odd Sharks fan!


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

Trouble said:


> *Ok I would like to know why the are playing on Saturday this week when all the other games arre set on specific days. The other games are Monday Wednesday and Friday so why is this game on Saturday 2 days after the first game?*


Hockey Night in Canada (traditionally held on Saturday)


----------



## Trouble

*Then why is the game on Friday the 10th and not Saturday the 11th?*


----------



## donjuan_corn

We might not need a 5th game? Oh and the Ice rink might be booked already.


----------



## 240sx

ONE MORE SLEEP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

My birthday tomorrow, sooooo excited!


----------



## jobber

I remember the first year we played the blackhawks. I was in las vegas with a bunch of friends watching game 3 or 4 when the canucks had the lead and the hawks came back to beat them. 2009 playoffs. Bunch of friends and I in canucks jersey. And funny how the chicago bulls were playing so there were lots of chicago fans at the espn bar. It was such a heartbreaking and pride hurting experience 

But here are now. At the big dance. There's still a feeling of "wow, I still can't believe in the finals, what am I suppose to feel..." GCG

Set aside all the scheduling. It is what it is. Just enjoy the series and experience downtown!


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Third time's the charm. I can feel it. I was old enough to be wound up about it in '82 and I'm even more wound up this time as I think this is it!


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

Once the weather improves, I will be setting up a HD tv on my deck attached probably to the pergola so I can bbq outside, sit on the deck AND watch the Canucks in the Stanley Cup Finals!!!! Woohoo. Sounds like a plan!


----------



## jobber

well. sad to say, that i went through '82 as well 

that tv on the deck BBQ' is an awesome plan!
i'll be at rogers arena for away games.


----------



## effox

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> Once the weather improves, I will be setting up a HD tv on my deck attached probably to the pergola so I can bbq outside, sit on the deck AND watch the Canucks in the Stanley Cup Finals!!!! Woohoo. Sounds like a plan!


Already ahead of you Anthony


----------



## jobber

Let's get it on!

Congratulations to winnipeg for getting a franchise back.


----------



## djamm

It's our time!!!!

GO CANUCKS GO!!!!


----------



## Trouble

*Omg I am so excited.*


----------



## CRS Fan

Trouble said:


> *Omg I am so excited.*


Settle down, Jenn..... you might WET yourself  lol

Stuart


----------



## Trouble

*I am going to lose my voice yelling at the TV. Oh well, been yelling at my kid anyways. I am not old enought to WET myself unless....I won't go there. Unless I spill my drink on myself, ya that's it.*


----------



## djamm

More 5 on 5 please!!! Hate all these bad calls...


----------



## chiefwonton

Woooooooooo 19 sec score woooooo


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

Omg omg omg!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Wooooo hoooooo!!!!!!!!


----------



## Trouble

*Oh ya baby. 19 second.*


----------



## gmachine19

Woooo!!!!! Great finish!!!


----------



## mhlwang

awesome goal!!!


----------



## thefishwife

what a win!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Slopster

3 more to go, c'mon Canucks..


----------



## jobber

epic game


----------



## 240sx

This is just tooooo sweeeeet!


----------



## donjuan_corn

djamm said:


> More 5 on 5 please!!! Hate all these bad calls...


I agree, there was a lot of BS calls in that game, if you are going to call the burrows interfence with the goalie, then call the 20 cross checks behind the Canuck net.

LOL did anyone see sedin fall after a second cross check trying to pull a penalty, they are all trying to dive it's NOT SOCCER PEOPLE!!


----------



## Aquaman

5 hours and 20 min. to game time !!! Any One as excited as I am ?

GO CANUCKS GO !!!!


----------



## jobber

me! and the weather is nice out too!


----------



## thefishwife

OMG WHAT A WIN!!!!!!!!!!!! Stanley's ours!!!!!


----------



## jobber

Epic finish.destiny.
Luc bourdon is celebrating with us.


----------



## Trouble

That was so good.


----------



## chiefwonton

its been 18 long years since the stanley cup has returned home....


----------



## gmachine19

2 more wins!!!


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

Set up a LCD tv outside on my deck to watch the game while bbqing for 40 relatives for Felicia's birthday & the day turned out perfect. What a game. What a finish. Go Burrows.


----------



## 240sx

Half way there! SOOOO pumped for Monday and I got the day off!!


----------



## big_bubba_B

thatnhadnto be the crappiest goal i ever seen chara was a panzi he should have leveled burrows and tommas coming way out of the net common now boston deserves to lose twice they should have won and blown it . Even though i hate the canucks and wont give two poops if they win they deserve to know


----------



## Diztrbd1

lol Bubba, one thing I have learned is crappy or not, a goal is a goal. Thomas cost them that game without a doubt. I thought it was just nice to see Boston playing like they are in the finals, as opposed to game 1. Always next game , you just never know when it comes to Boston.


----------



## chiefwonton

Chicago series 4-3 Canucks win game 7
Nashville series 4-2 Canucks win game 6
San Jose series 4-1 Canucks win game 5
Boston series....4-0 Canucks sweep for stanley cup.


----------



## big_bubba_B

Diztrbd1 said:


> lol Bubba, one thing I have learned is crappy or not, a goal is a goal. Thomas cost them that game without a doubt. I thought it was just nice to see Boston playing like they are in the finals, as opposed to game 1. Always next game , you just never know when it comes to Boston.


personaly i think chara was scared burrows was going to bite him


----------



## Trouble

*I'll bite any of them. Well maybe not any.*


----------



## chiefwonton

if someone sticks their fingers in your hand your gonna bite down so they pull out buddy


----------



## jobber

The TSN panel was so right. The canucks' speed is killing the bruins. 
So glad game 3 is tomorrow. Amazing how fast the playoffs have come and almost done. When the canucks win the cup, they earned it from top down. The players earned it by sacrificing some salary and buying into the team first concept and AV's 5 year program. Build a solid foundation with defensive responsibility and speed. AV's guys' kesler, burrows, and bieksa are his core since the Manitoba Moose days.
GCG!


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

Only someone who HATES the Canucks or Burrows would call his highlight reel gamewinner/possible series changer goal an ugly goal. You try to shoot it from that angle with huge Chara chasing you, off-balance, and against TT in (or out of) the net.


----------



## Rastapus

This is epic hockey period. The last two games have been incredible. Why do people tend to criticize rather then praise? I wouldn't care if a puck reflected off someone's teeth for a goal, still a great game.


----------



## target

Yep good game. Lots of back and forth. And the final goal was awesome. 11 secs into overtime is unreal.


----------



## big_bubba_B

omg i was being funny take a chill pill . i just want this series to end and the next season to start so a real team will win the cup . ha ha ha


----------



## donjuan_corn

big_bubba_B said:


> omg i was being funny take a chill pill . i just want this series to end and the next season to start so a real team will win the cup . ha ha ha


Because not real teams win the cup you idiot. hahaha


----------



## Immus21

I just can't wait to see our boys in blue and green hoist the Stanley Cup for the first time ever!  I don't know about everyone else but I'll be booking time off work just to make sure I catch every game of the Finals. On a side note I can't wait to get rid of this playoff beard  This thing is driving me nutty!!! Go Nucks Go!!!!!


----------



## Rastapus

big_bubba_B said:


> omg i was being funny take a chill pill . i just want this series to end and the next season to start so a real team will win the cup . ha ha ha


I don't have any chill pills, is that something Boston fans would have?


----------



## Trouble

*Ya I think almost everyone has jumped on.*


----------



## big_bubba_B

no way ever even if they were the last team around i would never jump on the vancouver band wagon


----------



## Fish Whisper

Were gonna win the Cup!

Only sad part is that Toronto is gonna try to associate them selves with us, being Canadian and all... Better luck them trying to be part of NY then Canada.

All Canucks Nay sayers can either join, or sit at home watching the shopping network!


----------



## big_bubba_B

i watch movie central myself


----------



## Aquaman

big_bubba_B said:


> personaly i think chara was scared burrows was going to bite him


LOL thats about the funniest thing you've come up with !!
Did you notice Lapierre offering some finger food to Bergeron....Looks like he even went for a bit of it ....

..........Priceless !!

Video: Maxim Lapierre mocks Bergeron about Burrows bite - Puck Daddy - NHL*Blog - Yahoo! Sports

.
GO CANUCKS GO !!!!

,


----------



## big_bubba_B

Aquaman said:


> LOL thats about the funniest thing you've come up with !!
> Did you notice Lapierre offering some finger food to Bergeron....Looks like he even went for a bit of it ....
> 
> ..........Priceless !!
> 
> Video: Maxim Lapierre mocks Bergeron about Burrows bite - Puck Daddy - NHL*Blog - Yahoo! Sports
> 
> .
> GO CANUCKS GO !!!!
> 
> ,


for me what i thought was the funniest is when Hamhuis tried to be dirty and take out Lucic and he was the one getting hurt . omg i laughed if u look in the replay u can see lucic raming is knee into the side of Hamhus before he went over .


----------



## jobber

what a big hit by torres.
what a slick move by raymond.

what a first period.


----------



## big_bubba_B

wow what a cheap shot i hope he gets kicked out for rest of the playoffs and next year also . no room for cheap hits like that and wow what an awsome second period


----------



## big_bubba_B

omg lol even thomas is rocking the sissters . lol looked like daniel was going to cry this is a good game besides the cheap shot


----------



## djamm

I think it is horrible how the ref's have been officiate the games...I mean this is the stanely cup finals and they are totally losing control of the game...

*BAD TO WORSE*

Pull it together....we had better do more next game


----------



## Trouble

*Talk about playing dirty and bad ref's. That's ok, we will show them next game.*


----------



## djamm

But, why the coach didn't pull the goalie in the 3rd is beyond me...now who do you start?


----------



## monkE

djamm said:


> But, why the coach didn't pull the goalie in the 3rd is beyond me...now who do you start?


there is no chance that Luongo doesn`t start next game. I dont think he should have been left in the whole time tonight, but i guarantee that he starts next game


----------



## gmachine19

I dont care about this game. I want nucks in 5! Win it here boys!


----------



## alym

gmachine19 said:


> I dont care about this game. I want nucks in 5! Win it here boys!


Agreed wholeheartedly. Split in Boston, bring the cup home where it belongs, and shut this Bubba character up once and for all. Though he'll probably still find something to chirp about.


----------



## Trouble

*You should hear the chicks on his face book squawking like finger biters. LMAO
I want them to win it in 5 as well. Nice Friday night with no kids around and maybe at a bar. Got a sitter all lined up. That game was a joke.*


----------



## big_bubba_B

now that was a game you wanna play dirty with boston your gonna get pummled thank you canucks for waking them up . and thank you vancouver coach for leaving loungo in net all that did was kill his cofendince oh is going to be a good next game , Cannot wait . You guys can blame anyone But in reality vancouver was tired and they stunk .


----------



## effox

We did play like crap, I'm glad they capitalized, hopefully it woke us, the better team up.


----------



## big_bubba_B

the better team with class won . boston is not taking any crap with the canucks they wanna play dirty and do cheap shots boston will just pound them and put the puck in the net , boston is going to win the cup in 6


----------



## effox

You're worse than Bush as a flip-flopper Bubba. You're all over the road man...


----------



## alym

big_bubba_B said:


> the better team with class won . boston is not taking any crap with the canucks they wanna play dirty and do cheap shots boston will just pound them and put the puck in the net , boston is going to win the cup in 6


Boston was utterly classless in this game and threw their share of cheap shots. But we'll see. I stand by my prediction of Canucks in 5.

Go Canucks Go!

PS: Would it be too much to ask if you could grammar check your posts?


----------



## big_bubba_B

GO Boston GO Will be a good rest of the series 

PS. Sure no problem alym I know How you canuck fans like to complain


----------



## kelownaguy

Bruins in 6!


----------



## alym

big_bubba_B said:


> GO Boston GO Will be a good rest of the series
> 
> PS. Sure no problem alym I know How you canuck fans like to complain


Heheh, nice.


----------



## jobber

The comebacks in itself are too funny.


----------



## gmachine19

I sometime wonder why u people even bother to feed the troll...


----------



## Trouble

*Here is some cookies. Feed feed feed. Oh am I making TROUBLE. Bahahahaha*


----------



## big_bubba_B

gmachine19 said:


> I sometime wonder why u people even bother to feed the troll...


wow gotta call names like a little girl its OK . I'm cheering for the team i like and I'm pointing out the cheap shots so well here is some Kleenexes im sure your use to using them


----------



## chiefwonton

haha well guess whos gonna mock bubba when nucks win the cup?


----------



## big_bubba_B

hey its ok if ya do i can take it unlike other ladies on the forum


----------



## target

That was a rough game to watch. Time to shake it off and prepare for tomorrow night. Come home 3-1 and end it Friday night at home.


----------



## donjuan_corn

This looks familiar. Chicago game 3 we got blown out and then Canucks won 1 and then Chicago came back to tie the series 3-3 and then we won. 

That Video game called it in 7 for the Canucks, but I don't think my nerves could take a game seven.

Some guy at work bet me 20 to one yesterday for $25 bucks that the Canucks would win the Cup. So if Canucks lose the cup I win $500 bucks. No shred of me thinks the Canucks will lose but should the upset happen at least I have a bonus.


----------



## Aquaman

let the games begin !!!

GO CANUCKS GO !!


----------



## Immus21

Lets do it boys!!! Go Canucks Go!!!!!


----------



## Trouble

*Man I just can't take it. Better start pouring more drinks.*


----------



## Trouble




----------



## Trouble

*Got my buddy with me.*


----------



## djamm

.....*speechless*.....


----------



## chiefwonton

guys dont give up! next game is at home and we'll have the home ice advantage, GO CANUCKS GO!


----------



## bowman00

You think its hard watching it on tv.....try listening to it on the radio


----------



## chiefwonton

have you guys notice the refs are so one sided for the bruins?


----------



## djamm

yeah, the refs seem to be behind the Boston team...but I expected that given that Betman has been head of the NHL for so many years trying to kill the Canadian game... Whats with not having a game on Sat. or Sunday..."HOCKEY NIGHT IN CANADA"...


----------



## Trouble

*Sorry is that picture way to big for on here? Well I wont need a sitter for Friday then if we don't win tonight. Fine fine fine, 7 games, have it your way for us to win in 7.*


----------



## big_bubba_B

wow blaming the refs and bettman how funny is this. How about just fessing up and saying the truth your goalie sucked and your team played like crap. it is so easy to blame something else then what is realy going on . no way the refs are behind boston and what the hell does betman have to do with anything . common and grow up and say your team sucked the last two games . Oh and calling me a troll because i am chearing for boston . Better being a troll then a canucls fan


----------



## neven

you are not a troll for being a canucks hater, you are a troll for the way you interact in this thread.

As for the game, yea they were horrible and thomas was on fire. The refs do need to decide what kind of game they want to officiate and keep things consistent. People on both sides (although boston often went further than the nucks) were warned way more than they should have been, after one warning they should have started sending them to the box. Sure there were a couple bad calls on nucks, but both sides were diving left and right, so not the ref's fault there. From saying they were going for a cleaner game, the officials didn't deliver on their mandate.

With all the complaints on the officials, and many of them valid, it was still the canucks who lost it. They let them get under their skin, they let themselves and their teammates get man handled. Brad Marchand should have been levelled and sent the message to smarten up, but no one stepped up to the plate. And luongo was out of it before the game started thanks to the clobbering he had prior which likely cost him any chance at the vezina trophy


----------



## bonsai dave

big_bubba_B said:


> wow blaming the refs and bettman how funny is this. How about just fessing up and saying the truth your goalie sucked and your team played like crap. it is so easy to blame something else then what is realy going on . no way the refs are behind boston and what the hell does betman have to do with anything . common and grow up and say your team sucked the last two games . Oh and calling me a troll because i am chearing for boston . Better being a troll then a canucls fan


Bettman has a lot to do with this serie His boss is the owner of the boston bruins . Who is the chairman of the nhl and the refs can be a lot better in the pass 2 games They can't let all the hacking and whacking to go on for 2 periods than start to call penalties after things get out of hand.


----------



## big_bubba_B

its ok i Know canuck fans are good with excuses , so keep dreaming and reality will catch up


----------



## bonsai dave

big_bubba_B said:


> its ok i Know canuck fans are good with excuses , so keep dreaming and reality will catch up


What excuses are you talking about? Last time I checked you need 4 wins to get the cup not 2 . Vancouver has not played their best game in this series and they still won 2 games.


----------



## gmachine19

Damn EA is about to be super accurate with their predictions...


----------



## Rayne

big_bubba_B said:


> Oh and calling me a troll because i am chearing for boston . Better being a troll then a canucls fan


I think you need to look up the definition of an internet troll. Here, I'll give you a simple 4 point checklist to see if you qualify...

- Baiting people into flaming you
- Poor grammar, spelling, punctuation. 
- Personal attacks (calling people ladies? lolz)
- Physical threats. (your reply to Aquaman in this thread was classy bro)

Seriously no one cares that you cheer for Boston or that you don't like the Canucks. But coming on a primarily Vancouver/Canuck Fan site, with your avatar, you clearly have an agenda to troll. 



neven said:


> you are not a troll for being a canucks hater, you are a troll for the way you interact in this thread.


Ding! Ding! Ding!


----------



## Trouble

*Well we are all getting a little crabby on the subject. The Canucks have no reason for being so bad the last two games. I think that is taking a tole on a few of us. It's hard to lose, and lose so badly. We have to remember now that they are coming home and do so much better here. Lets not start jumping off just yet or beating people up. It's nice to have just come this far. But boy do we want that cup. I met my husband the last time the Canucks got this far 17 years ago so I have a bigger reason to want us to go all the way. So lets all take a breath and get ready for some winning tomorrow night.*


----------



## FED

Canucks are really missing Hamhuis, his injury was series changing. I hope he comes back even if he is 85%, we will win the Cup! Screw Baaaston... screw Campbell and Bettman and their hidden agendas!


----------



## 240sx

We still need to win 2 games, and we have home ice. Friday will put things in better perspective...








--


----------



## jobber

Great pictures. A good mid-day laugh.
GCG!


----------



## budahrox

LMAO!!!
Thanks for posting the pics!!
GO NUCKS GO!!!
Cheers!!


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

Great pics. 

Was hoping the team would show up better for Game 4 but when they win the next game at home, we'll all breath a little easier.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> Was hoping the team would show up better for Game 4 but *when* they win the next game at home, we'll all breath a little easier.


Fixed it for you Anthony.


----------



## FED

Shut out for Lou tonight. I called it!


----------



## djamm

I just hope they stop calling such lame penalties.... 

I like our 5 on 5 in our house!!!

GO CANUCKS GO!!!


----------



## jobber

One big difference. The team is skating!


----------



## funkycat

Woooo =D! we look so alive tonight! what a good game =D


----------



## Trouble

*Come on with all the Canucks penalty's. We just need 1 goal.*


----------



## jobber

What a big difference when the referees let them play in the third.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG!!!!!!!

1 more boys!!!!!


----------



## big_bubba_B

what a horrible game the wrong team deffenetly won


----------



## chiefwonton

what the hell are you talking about?


----------



## FED

called the shutout

oh yeah


----------



## big_bubba_B

chiefwonton said:


> what the hell are you talking about?


just what i said the wrong team won ,,, what gets me is there saying vancouver is canadas team when the rest of canada hates them and is going for boston


----------



## jobber

Good call FED!


----------



## chiefwonton

LOL your not the only Canadian fan out there so speak for your self buddy and who says we wanna share? YouTube - ‪Are We Canada's Team? Dont' Think So, It's All Ours‬‏


----------



## jobber

I was watching game 5 of the stanley cup finals not aliens versus predators.
It was an exciting game. Lots of skating and finishing checks!
GCG!


----------



## big_bubba_B

ya keep them to yourselves, if they do win the cup it is just an inconvenience till next year


----------



## chiefwonton

LOL who you think is gonna win the cup next year? the flames? LOOOOOL


----------



## jobber

Canucks will also win next year 
Great game by tanev!
Tanev played with stamkos and pk subban in his midget and bantam years.


----------



## FED

That's right, its a dynasty!


----------



## big_bubba_B

ha ha they wont win they got lucky tonight in boston there is no way they will win . 

did i say anything about the flames LOLOLOLOLOLL duhhhhh


----------



## jobber

Luck, deserving, hard work, lucky bounce, embellishment, finger food, green men, flopping, swedish meatballs, trolls, gremlins, dirty hits, ... A win is a win.
Canucks are Canada's last remaining team! At least Montreal'ers are on our side. How you like 'em apples 

The canucks play a finesse game, love it or hate it, 1 more win to go. It is what is is.


----------



## big_bubba_B

montreal isn't part of canada , But when the cup is raised we will see who is holding it . I just hope it is not the canucks but a team with class and plays a hard hitting game Like Boston


----------



## Shell Dweller

ROCKY MOUNTAIN HOUSE...AKA....CAVE DWELLER.....LMAO!!!!!::lol:


----------



## jobber

Wow. Montreal isn't part of canada??!?! 
Where have you been living...under a bridge writing a book titled "art of trolling" with the first sentence starting off with ""there and back again, as I live underneath the bridge" by big_bubba_troll.
Ok there.


----------



## H .




----------



## Shell Dweller

Hey BIG BUBBA...is Boston Pizza really from BOSTON?


----------



## Shell Dweller

OH NO....I was born in Montreal.....and just found out from BIG BUBBA I'm not CANADIAN.........wwwwwaaaaaaaaaaah


----------



## FED

jobber604 said:


> Great game by tanev!
> Tanev played with stamkos and pk subban in his midget and bantam years.


I did not know... and I love this guy. He helped settle down our defensive pairs and made that crazy pass to Nathan Lafayette.. I mean Tanner Glass.


----------



## jobber

Tanev is playing so composed and maturity. That was a steal to sign him. Thanks dave gagner.


----------



## Aquaman

big_bubba_B said:


> ha ha they wont win they got lucky tonight in boston there is no way they will win .
> did i say anything about the flames LOLOLOLOLOLL duhhhhh


Ummm ....you should try using a few comas n stuff man ,looks like you think they played in boston .....



big_bubba_B said:


> montreal isn't part of canada , But when the cup is raised we will see who is holding it . I just hope it is not the canucks but a team with class and plays a hard hitting game Like Boston


OH.... I got it ... you've never seen an atlas :lol:..and I would rather see a skilled team get it ..



Shell Dweller said:


> OH NO....I was born in Montreal.....and just found out from BIG BUBBA I'm not CANADIAN.........wwwwwaaaaaaaaaaah


NO ....i think you would be french , according to our much learnid friend 
Well all things aside ( oops sorry for the firt 2 quotes...I know some of you dont like to see dribble ...:lol: ) WE WON !! 1 win away for us and 2 for the big bad bear ! *We will bring the cup home !! We ARE the better team ! *

STUFF THAT in your pipe and smoke it !!


----------



## bonsai dave

big_bubba_B said:


> ha ha they wont win they got lucky tonight in boston there is no way they will win .
> 
> did i say anything about the flames LOLOLOLOLOLL duhhhhh[/QUOTE
> 
> Luck had nothing to do with the win tonight. The better team won even Boston coach and goalie admitted it after the game.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

Shell Dweller said:


> OH NO....I was born in Montreal.....and just found out from BIG BUBBA I'm not CANADIAN.........wwwwwaaaaaaaaaaah


Yup, next he'll say water isn't wet, the sun isn't hot, and trolls know hockey.


----------



## alym

big_bubba_B said:


> what a horrible game the wrong team deffenetly won


Aww poor Bubba. Thanks for coming out. Don't let the door hit you on your way out.

What time is it in Vancouver?
It's 1 past Thomas. GO CANUCKS GO!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hp10BII

ok I want to know who left Edler on Beast mode - credited with 10 bone rattling hits, slowed the Bruins right down. Bring on Monday!


----------



## Trouble

*Can we vote to get rid of those stupid @__ ref's? Talk about being one sides. Can they post their home addresses so I can toilet paper them. Man I would just like to bump into them and smack them in the face, or knee. We still won so that is all that matters. I hate the EA sports cause I don't think I can go 7 games.*


----------



## Aquaman

Stanley Cup - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

BRING IT ON !!! 11 HOURS TO GO!!!! going to be a GREAT game ....should we win it there or wait a couple of days ? 
I say ...THERE ! :bigsmile:


----------



## donjuan_corn

It's my 1 year anniversary tonight and if the canucks win the Cup that will be quite a coincedence <---- spelt wrong i think.

WE WANT THE CUP WE WANT THE CUP


----------



## $wuz

anyone planning to head downtown later?....maybe a bit of rain?


----------



## Trouble




----------



## budahrox

Trouble said:


>


Nice!!
GO NUCKS GO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gmachine19

Let's go NUCKS!!!
SO PUMPED!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jobber

Reporting in the bowels of rogers arena, it's wild down here. 
Go canucks go!


----------



## Immus21

Let do this!!!! Bring it home tonight boys! Go Canucks Freakin Go!!!!!!!


----------



## big_bubba_B

Yay boston way to take it to them


----------



## big_bubba_B

Trouble said:


>


Nice nails just wrong colors


----------



## big_bubba_B

YAY BOSTON WHOOOOOO WHOOOOOO even held off a six on 3


----------



## Immus21

In true Canucks fashion they just had to make it even more interesting. The biggest home game in franchise history goes down on Wed. I'm calling it right now 5 - 1 Vancouver for the 1st Stanley Cup in team history! It's time to ruin the Bruin and get er done!!!! Go Canucks Go! Always...


----------



## Nicklfire

My birthday is WED.. could be a VERY happy birthday or VERY sad one ...


----------



## poiuy704

I hope it's a happy one but I have a bad feeling about the next game



Nicklfire said:


> My birthday is WED.. could be a VERY happy birthday or VERY sad one ...


----------



## H .

Nicklfire said:


> My birthday is WED.. could be a VERY happy birthday or VERY sad one ...


Happy Birthday!


----------



## hondas3000

Immus21 said:


> In true Canucks fashion they just had to make it even more interesting. The biggest home game in franchise history goes down on Wed. I'm calling it right now 5 - 1 Vancouver for the 1st Stanley Cup in team history! It's time to ruin the Bruin and get er done!!!! Go Canucks Go! Always...


are you kidding? Canuck never lead more then 2 goals in this series.


----------



## gmachine19

I call 1-0 Canucks on OT...


----------



## 2wheelsx2

3-1 Canucks and they draw first blood in the 1st period...


----------



## chiefwonton

Game 1: Boston 1 @ Vancouver 2 [OT]
Game 2: Boston 2 @ Vancouver 4
Game 3: Vancouver 0 @ Boston 1
Game 4: Vancouver 2 @ Boston 3
Game 5: Boston 2 @ Vancouver 4
Game 6: Vancouver 2 @ Boston 3 [OT]
Game 7: Boston [email protected] Vancouver 3
Vancouver wins series 4-3

wow...EA is creeply accurate


----------



## TomC

Nicklfire said:


> My birthday is WED.. could be a VERY happy birthday or VERY sad one ...


 You gotta make a wish, and blow out the candles on the cake before 5:00.

4 - 2 Canucks.


----------



## alym

I agree with the above -- I think it's going to be Canucks by a few goal margin; it's about time the puck luck shifted this way. For what it's worth Shawn, my birthday is exactly a week after yours, and given that this is a big birthday for me, a Stanley Cup would be a wonderful gift.


----------



## 240sx

I just want Wednesday to get here ASAP! 

If they win I am treating myself to a straight blade shave and a high quality haircut!


----------



## bowman00

Do it for Bourdon Boys!


----------



## cpool

Do it for Horton Bruins!


----------



## donjuan_corn

I might just die waiting for this game to happen.


----------



## Trouble

*I just can't take it. Last game was so disappointing. I met my husband during their last run at the cup and we're still together so hope that is lucky for them. lol The climax is so great, wait will Thursday be like?*


----------



## donjuan_corn

I have a bet right now against a co-worker 4-1 odds Boston over Canucks so if The Canucks lose i'll be really upset but be up $600 and if the Canucks win I'll be excited but be out $150. 

I think $150 is a good trade for a Stanley Cup!


----------



## Captured Moments

Even though I would like to see the Canucks win in game 7, I am not so optimistic about their chances. The Bruins are bound to win one here at home and when they smell blood, they will finish off the game in just a few minutes. When the goalie can't even stop a beach ball coming, it demoralizes the entire team, saps the energy, sets off panick, gives a boost to the other team and you know the rest.


----------



## Rayne

Captured Moments said:


> When the goalie can't even stop a beach ball coming, it demoralizes the entire team, saps the energy, sets off panick, gives a boost to the other team and you know the rest.












:bigsmile::bigsmile::bigsmile:


----------



## jobber

i really think luongo has got to keep his ego in check at times. 
it seems the canucks lost a bit of swagger and lost that business approach to the game (focus on the task at hand). they didn't need to open up the mouth and add fuel to anything. say little and let your actions on the ice speak for itself. annoys me hearing luongo talk. the Sedins are conducting themselves like a true Canuck captain. optimism. reminds me of trevor linden and stan smyl! 

Go Canucks Go. Going to be a heart pumping game tomorrow.


----------



## chiefwonton

why are you guys blaming luongo? its not all his fault, if you have no defense then then the chances of the other team scoring is 50% =.=


----------



## jobber

it's a team thing. the defence misses hamhuis big time. that guy has the poise and steadiness. i blame luongo for opening up his mouth after game 5. didn't need to stir boston's pot. just play....


----------



## rescuepenguin

Before game 6 the Bruins openly stated in front of the media, that Luongo stops all the pucks he sees, there fore they need to make sure he doesn't see them. They planned to put as many black jerseys in front of him as possible, to reduce the chances of him seeing the puck.

Question 1) What is the defense against this?

Question 2 ) Are the Canucks aware of this plan?

Steve


----------



## Diztrbd1

Have to agree with you Ming, tho Chief has a good point about the defence sucking. lmao Rayne, funny one! I got a kick out of the "1 goal past Thomas" comment I seen on here when it's been no less than 3 past Lou lol I really have to agree with Captured Moments post. It's gonna be a great game! Regardless of who wins, I just hope people can take pride that their team made it to the end, win or lose! Hopefully Canuck fans won't destroy downtown if Boston by some chance pulls it off, especially when half of them just jump on the bandwagon at their convenience. I think it's going to be a close one again as Van has only won by 1 goal at home against the Bruins thru the whole series. I'd say may the best team win, but it seems these teams have equally proved they are best at defending their home ice , so seems they are pretty equal. The overall stats of this series is making Boston appear to be the better team , yet Vancouver did win the most games and have home ice advantage. Best I can say is Best of luck!


----------



## jobber

bottomline. we all want to see them hoist the cup!
tough to see them lose.

just going to look forward to tomorrow!


----------



## Trouble

*I like how Lou opens his mouth and all that comes out is sh*t. I am not thinking about that I am on the verge of winning the Stanley cup, not we, but I*


----------



## Trouble




----------



## Shell Dweller

Quit worrying...THE CUPS IN THE BAG........but if it turns out we dont win I for one am still proud of our team for bringing us this far....GO CANUCKS GO!


----------



## gmachine19

When the going gets tough, the tough get going. It's the same with people that jump on the bandwagon. All I know is that I wont be at work on Thursday due to excessive partying!

GO CANUCKS GO!


----------



## Immus21

*Fun fact* Orcas like to play with there food before ripping it in half and devouring it!!!!


----------



## 240sx

I can't wait for puck drop!


----------



## target

Going to be a gong show in Vancouver tonight.


----------



## rescuepenguin

The commute to work tonight should be interesting


----------



## Aquaman

Game on...... !!!!GO CANUCKS GO !!!!!


----------



## Jorg

I hate the nucks but I like happy Canadian people -- So I wish you guys all the luck in the world tonite. Hope you are all smiling tomorrow


----------



## djamm

*We Want The Cup!!!!*


----------



## chiefwonton

Cmon boys keep the pressure this is what we live for go canucks go!


----------



## waynet

Why did the Canucks stop skating after the other team scored two goals?


----------



## gmachine19

done......


----------



## CCBettas

What a way to throw away the entire season in one game. I couldn't bear to finish watching the game.


----------



## waynet

What the heck. I can't believe they can't even score one goal in game 7. I bet we can make up a team here and score at least one goal.

Not watching the Canucks anymore.


----------



## big_bubba_B

Yaaaaaaaaa whhhhhhhhoooooo .. Who has the cup baby >>> free kleenex to the canucks fans <<< bobbbby bbooooooowhooooooo


----------



## Luc

I feel like crying....


----------



## CCBettas

Wish I was there.


----------



## pisces

........i wont surprise they lost tonight, they( BOS) play hard and stronger then us every game! look at so far playing these 7 games in final! big lost in away game ( 8-1) ( 4-0) ( 5-1) , while they back home, just win by 1 or luck shot only! 
i just account their 7 game so far score! BOS : VAN = 23: 8 what are poor score! so u can tell the cup should give who!
you want win, u have playing hard! if they play strong , so u have play stronger then them, 2 option u want take the cup , or you want give the cup !
anyway they can go to finial game is already good! i also feel sad too! hope next year in Finial can see Canucks again! GO CANCUCK NEXT YEAR!

* just enjoy the game! hope Canucks fans can come down!


----------



## waynet

Come on. You call that a strong game they played. If you could not score even one goal in game 7 it means you did not play hard enough.

They should played like they want to run truck at the goalie and fire bullets at the goalie.

Did the Canucks shot hard and hit the net tonight? NO.



pisces said:


> ........i wont surprise they lost tonight, they play hard and stronger then us every game! look at so far playing these 7 games in final! big lost in away game ( 8-1) ( 4-0) ( 5-1) , while they back home, just win by 1 or luck shot only!
> you want win, u have playing hard! if they play strong , so u have play stronger then them, 2 option u want take the cup , or you want give the cup !
> anyway they can go to finial game is already good! hope next year in Finial can see Canucks again!
> 
> * just enjoy the game! hope Canucks fans can come down!


----------



## gmachine19

looks like a fixed game...


----------



## big_bubba_B

gmachine19 said:


> looks like a fixed game...


lol how can you fix that , comon van sucked and boston played harder , what is getting me is i heard there destroing stuff down town in van


----------



## Diztrbd1

I can't believe whats going on down there....friggin morons solve nothing tearing up the city


----------



## gmachine19

big_bubba_B said:


> lol how can you fix that , comon van sucked and boston played harder , what is getting me is i heard there destroing stuff down town in van


Read my statement properly. I said "looks like a fixed game."


----------



## big_bubba_B

i hope no one gets hurt


----------



## waynet

Fans should be compensated for the mental problems down the road because they watched this game.

I have never seen a Stanley Cup final Game 7 where the losing team did not score 1 goal !!!!!!



gmachine19 said:


> Read my statement properly. I said "looks like a fixed game."


----------



## pisces

i total agree too! i mean they ( BOS) play strong and hard game! not US!!! that why they lose! they dont play hard and strong game , i just account they score in these 7 games! 
Bos score 23: van 8 only! so u can tell the Cup should give who play hard ! they give the CUP FOR BOS~ 
i also sad and angry too!
hope next year can see canuck in finial !



waynet said:


> Come on. You call that a strong game they played. If you could not score even one goal in game 7 it means you did not play hard enough.
> 
> They should played like they want to run truck at the goalie and fire bullets at the goalie.
> 
> Did the Canucks shot hard and hit the net tonight? NO.


----------



## gmachine19

Good move on my part not to go downtown...


----------



## gmachine19

Riot's on the news


----------



## Diztrbd1

live video from downtown CTV British Columbia - Raging Canucks fans do damage downtown - CTV News


----------



## chiefwonton

proud of the boys, great season not losing hope on next year! Congrats boston


----------



## waynet

Are you serious? This game was like men against babies.

How much did the people pay to go into GM place to watch this game?



chiefwonton said:


> proud of the boys, great season not losing hope on next year! Congrats boston


----------



## spit.fire

some people are retarded

boo hoo, its a hockey game, the canucks are good, bruins were better this game

no reason to riot

they should just do an airdrop of cs gas over the city


----------



## chiefwonton

waynet said:


> Are you serious? This game was like men against babies.
> 
> How much did the people pay to go into GM place to watch this game?


thats exactly why i said season


----------



## DR1V3N

chiefwonton said:


> thats exactly why i said season


X2 for being the best season in franchise history. Hard freaking pill to swallow but just think, if you absolutely had to lose, then at least let it be to a team that can play a game 7 final like that.


----------



## effox

I heard it from taxi dispatch before I saw it on the news, don't go downtown!!!


----------



## eternity302

I'm more angry everyone is blaming this on Luongo! I just started watching hockey past the last 20 games... feel bad for that guy, he tries and everyone blames him for all the loss!


----------



## big_bubba_B

im so unproud to be canadian the way people are acting im glad boston won vancouver is way imature to be champions


----------



## chiefwonton

eternity omg FINALLY someone who i can agree with!!


----------



## big_bubba_B

people dont relise the way there acting and if it gets totaly out of hand vancouver can lose there franchise


----------



## Aquaman

LIVE VIDEO: Vancouver Canucks fans riot after Stanley Cup loss

Absolutely disgusting that this is happening as we speak...so to say ...


----------



## Pamela

I went to the game. Got my tickets last minute for cost price ($550 each) because I'm lucky enough to know some people who can get tickets. Left the game 2 minutes early because I knew getting out of downtown was going to be a nightmare. People were trying to start fights with each other on the Skytrain for pushing when it was jam packed & nobody could help it. Heard from somebody who stayed outside of Rogers Arena that there were at least 100 people wanting to buy tickets who couldn't get into the game & that single upper level seats were selling for $1800-$2000 each.


----------



## gmachine19

rubber bullets + hooligans = clear streets 

Anyway, hopefully we win it next year. GO CANUCKS GO!


----------



## H .

Aquaman said:


> LIVE VIDEO: Vancouver Canucks fans riot after Stanley Cup loss
> 
> Absolutely disgusting that this is happening as we speak...so to say ...


x2!

fans in the rink were very classy cheering for Boston as Chara, Horton, Lucic and more lifted the cup. *They booed Bettman which was awesome. *


----------



## Rastapus

I thought we behaved very respectful, cant say as much for what is happening down town. Burning police cars? REALLY? Nice.


----------



## waynet

The 1982 Stanley Cup Finals Vancouver Canucks team did not give up through the whole game 7. This team had already given up after the 1st period.

Look at Cliff Ronning. That guy is small but he played like he was 10 feet tall.


----------



## neven

Well that's the end of a well played season that ended a bit rough. Despite not taking the cup home, you can't deny the fact they clinched the presidents trophy and the conferance final. I can't wait for next year!

As for the riot, just a bunch of (mostly) suburban morons who go down there just for that, little to do with the fans themselves. Drunk people do stupid things, especially when sober trouble makers are leading the way. With it happening outside of the CBC studio with plenty of news camera's everywhere in high def, i dont think they'll be having as much trouble as 1994 catching many of the idiots. 

I really dont get the people who stand there with their phones and camera's recording everything as it happens, being right in harms way and not realizing how much they are hindering the authorities from controlling the situation. They really need to start slapping fines on these people in situations like this


----------



## spit.fire

i hate to say it but imo they should take the canucks out of bc because apparently bc cant handle sports


----------



## neven

waynet said:


> The 1982 Stanley Cup Finals Vancouver Canucks team did not give up through the whole game 7. This team had already given up after the 1st period.
> 
> Look at Cliff Ronning. That guy is small but he played like he was 10 feet tall.


1994 finals  the 1982 was a 4 game sweep by the new york islanders


----------



## big_bubba_B

if your talking old i like the 88-89 season it was great


----------



## Trouble

*I am so ashamed and embarrassed. What poor losers. My 6 year old came out of her room and asked who won, not us and she started to cry. Maybe I should of giving her something to break or set on fire.*


----------



## neven

Trouble said:


> *I am so ashamed and embarrassed. What poor losers. My 6 year old came out of her room and asked who won, not us and she started to cry. Maybe I should of giving her something to break or set on fire.*


hide your fish tank(s)


----------



## effox

True fans shaved their beards, they didn't give BC a bad name.

If we bring it how next year the Gestapo will be out in full force cracking skulls now, those idiots.


----------



## waynet

Thanks for the correction.

I don't care if the Canucks lose but to lose like that without giving a big fight (like your oponent left with the cup on clutches) I very mad.



neven said:


> 1994 finals  the 1982 was a 4 game sweep by the new york islanders


----------



## hp10BII

Congrats to the Bruins, Tim Thomas outplayed the Canucks. Effort was there for the home team, but couldn't match the Bruins horses. I think losing Hamhuis' steadying influence at the back end was too much an obstacle to overcome but hats off to the better team.

But all that takes a back seat to the riots. Those morons causing trouble are not true fans, they were ready to cause trouble whether the Canucks won or loss. So disappointing, embarrassing and disheartening to share our city with those idiots, gives Vancouver another black eye. For those fans trapped downtown, I hope they make it home safe.


----------



## roadrunner

I think it's time to take the green men off. Thanx.


----------



## effox

My buddy and his wife made it back safe, but they took off in the 2nd due to her advice after hearing some BC idiot saying to his group of buddies "LET'S RIOT!!!!!!!".

Just a bunch of idiots. I went last Friday and it was a great scene, A LOT better then the Olympics after we won. It doesn't matter whether we won or lost, those jack arses would have been downtown instigating stuff anyways. I'm not one for Big Brother at all, but I hope the police taught a few of them a lesson either way!


----------



## jobber

one team wanted the cup more. nice to see lucic and tim thomas get cheered for!
this rioting right now is not classy. I'm certain it's not the vancouverites mobbing and looting. there goes our property taxes...up up and up.

i was waiting for a bus near e.hastings and carral street after game 6 and there were people gathering others to riot. these guys weren't even canucks fans.

such a black eye on the city.


----------



## eternity302

chiefwonton said:


> eternity omg FINALLY someone who i can agree with!!


THANK YOU!
That's exactly how i feel! It's a darn team game! Luongo isn't a brick wall! Dun expect it to stop everything! People are going a little too craze about this!


----------



## eternity302

Btw, I'm new to hockey completely! But tim thomas rocked =)


----------



## Rastapus

Of course it was terrible to watch but the Canucks did manage to get us as far as they did. Thomas is a jedi, the Canucks had trouble with him in all 7 games. I am glad for the ride, of course disappointed but these games drew a larger audience for sure which will help hockey in the long run.


----------



## FED

I feel for the guys, they gave it their all. Although it is a team game, its unfortunate that Lou practically gave 2 games to the Bruins. In a tight series as this, that's not acceptable. We would've won game 6 if Lou played well, we had the momentum and the swagger back, albeit briefly. 

Anyways, hope we can add a power forward to our core next year and we will have another great shot at the Cup.

Hello summer!


----------



## gklaw

I don't know much a about jockey either and had turned down opportunities to watch some games at a booth. Watched all 7 games of the final.

I am disappointed too. I think the problem is that we tried to pitch Luongo against Thomas. I like that the way Grant puts it. It seems like every body part of Thomas has been tuned to keep the puck out of the net.

At the end of the day, Bruin is a much more consistent and stronger team - at least physically. They deserve the cup.

It was a lot of pressure on the Canucks. Loosing the first goal does not help.


----------



## Trouble

*Win or lose people went down there to riot. Who brings black masks and Molotov cocktails to a hockey game? Guess we will be going back to a no fun city cause they wont be having these events anymore and I don't blame them. Why did they not get out the water canons? Watching the news last night I felt that they just weren't prepared or did enough. They should have closed all the liquor stores and pubs for the day not just at 4pm. I know a lot would have still had their stash, but maybe so many wouldn't have been so drunk. Little boys that shouldn't be drinking or can't handle their alcohol. Very sad to know these people will probably not get in trouble at all. Not harsh enough consequences these days and kids are growing up without good discipline.*


----------



## donjuan_corn

eternity302 said:


> THANK YOU!
> That's exactly how i feel! It's a darn team game! Luongo isn't a brick wall! Dun expect it to stop everything! People are going a little too craze about this!


4 goals on 21 shots....... He got pulled more times then any other goalie in the league last year.

The goalie is the backbone of the hockey team, this is the same goalie that said he can stop any puck he can see. He pulled his team aside when he got to the Canucks and said if you aren't going to block the shot get out of the way so I can stop it.

Did I mention that our back up goalie has better stats?


----------



## 240sx

I'm always gonna be a fan.... 

BUT

The Sedins were SOFT.... Sedin's AND Kesler had 6 points in the cup final. THAT'S NOT GONNA WIN ANYTHING.

Yea, I don't know about Luongo, I really hope we don't give away Schnieder....


I'm so sad, I cried 17 years ago when I was 12, this year I just shook my head in disbelief... So dissapointing to come this far and lose.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

On the other hand, there are hundreds of other NHL players and millions of other hockey fans who have been out of the playoffs for weeks/month+. WE got to cheer our Canucks on June 15th in the seventh game of the Finals. One team had to win, one team had to lose. Thomas outplayed Lou in the biggest game and now we can get back to our regular lives like the rest of Canada.

I think what we need is someone(s) who has a long history of playoff success to get us over this hump.

And yeah, I hope we don't get rid of Schneider.


----------



## waynet

I disagree with playing one goalie in the playoffs.

Since you get this far already in the playoffs. Everyone on the team should play.

Alternate the goalies. Win or lose, everyone plays. What if the Canucks had won the cup and some players did not get a chance to play.

If you pull the goalie because of a bad goal you are playing with his mind now. It is not a way to make him a better goalie. So why not do scheduled rotation.

Wayne.



donjuan_corn said:


> 4 goals on 21 shots....... He got pulled more times then any other goalie in the league last year.
> 
> The goalie is the backbone of the hockey team, this is the same goalie that said he can stop any puck he can see. He pulled his team aside when he got to the Canucks and said if you aren't going to block the shot get out of the way so I can stop it.
> 
> Did I mention that our back up goalie has better stats?


----------



## H .

CanucksTV: Thank You Fans Video - NHL VideoCenter


----------



## bonsai dave

donjuan_corn said:


> 4 goals on 21 shots....... He got pulled more times then any other goalie in the league last year.
> 
> The goalie is the backbone of the hockey team, this is the same goalie that said he can stop any puck he can see. He pulled his team aside when he got to the Canucks and said if you aren't going to block the shot get out of the way so I can stop it.
> 
> Did I mention that our back up goalie has better stats?


 You Fail to mention the canucks only scored 8 goals in 7 games. Yeah he didn't make the saves he was supposed to make but he did manage 2 shout outs in the finals. This is a team game the whole team played bad you can't blame this loss on 1 person. Brad marchand had more points than Henrik Daniel and Kesler combine. You can't win if you don't score.....


----------



## gmachine19

H . said:


> CanucksTV: Thank You Fans Video - NHL VideoCenter


An epic video. Thanks for posting. EXCEPT, I hate their skate out song LOL!


----------



## 240sx

at least I got to shave and I don't look homeless anymore!

I should post up my before and after pics!


----------



## big_bubba_B

I agree is a total team game look at boston no real superstar besides bergeron but they played as a unit and stuck together , where canucks looked to the twins and kesler , when they didnt do anything they gave up . Also you gotta give thomas a big thumbs up coming back from hip surgery he plaed awsome


----------



## cpool

240sx said:


> I'm always gonna be a fan....
> 
> BUT
> 
> The Sedins were SOFT.... Sedin's AND Kesler had 6 points in the cup final. THAT'S NOT GONNA WIN ANYTHING.
> 
> Yea, I don't know about Luongo, I really hope we don't give away Schnieder....
> 
> I'm so sad, I cried 17 years ago when I was 12, this year I just shook my head in disbelief... So dissapointing to come this far and lose.


I agree with you, I think Luongo is getting more than his unfair portion of the blame. Where were the Sedins when the team needed them? No where to be found. It has been an ongoing thing with them. In the final game they were -4 each, in the biggest game of thier lives, and they didn't look dangerous at all.

Not only were they one the ice for all 4 goals but the first 2 goals were almost directly thier faults. Hendrik sort of won the draw on the first goal and Daniel let his man (Marchand) skate right past him and take the puck. That was his man to check and he let him walk right past him untouched. THat is weak, and when i played hockey you got benched for things like that. THen there are 2 guys standing in front of the net not checking anyone (Hendrik and some unnamed defencemen) and Burgeron is unchecked and scores. If that was Boston the Canuck player never would have gotten his stick on the puck.

Goal number 2, Luongo make the save and tried to go post to post to stop the wrap around. Who is in his way? Daniel, is thier in his way and stops Lu from making it all the way across. They score. So my question is, what is Daniel doing thier. He is the left winger and shouldn't be in front of the net at all. He should have been covering the D man, that is his job. It is things like that, they happen all the time with them and no-one seems to notice or call them out on. That is weak hockey. I was happy that they said they weren't good enough (slight understatement), at least I will give them that they are stand up guys, which is getting more and more rare in this day and age. But sadly that doesn't win hockey championships.

I am hearing next to no one call them out.
Curtis


----------



## H .

Bieksa agrees to new deal with Canucks!!!


----------

